# Lowridingmike's WIP's



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Being on here almost since this forum has started, I've seen the quality and quantity of builds just go through the roof and its amazing. I dont even think I kan keep up with you guys! Sorry bout flash just now learning to use camera, cut the talk roll tha flics. :biggrin: 

"Giant"I don't even know what type of car this is, got it with no front or rear end. sittin on a raised '67 impala frame and suspension


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Shit takes too long, pics are crappy, cars are dusty. Betta pics coming 2ma on my off day.




"3rd Quarter"Amt '64 wit lindberg '61 chassis


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

these look good bro.. welcome back. a lot of us have recently gotten back n2 this.. keep posting! & if you need any custom decals (plates, screens, etc) holla! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 29 2010, 11:13 PM~19197117
> *these look good bro.. welcome back.  a lot of us have recently gotten back n2 this.. keep posting! & if you need any custom decals (plates, screens, etc) holla! :biggrin:
> *


i was only out for a year "reformatting"


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

these look good bro.. welcome back. a lot of us have recently gotten back n2 this.. keep posting! & if you need any custom decals (plates, screens, etc) holla! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

"The Chronic"Regal hopper, johnson to the nose. rear end is broke right now


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

"Sex Room '61"i messed up and didn't get a side shot. :uh: car is sexy


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

"N Luv Wit A Stripper"


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

welcome back dude.. I just got hear a year ago, so it sounds like you been around 
hear longer than alot of us?
it's alot of work just posting photo's, and you posted a few builds's
that deserve's a Roll Call, 
I like the nomad wagon,, and i want to see the regal do something since it's 
lifted! dont be stranger.. the hobby has been waiting for you..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

<span style=\'color:green\'>"Limelight"limetime pearl









Check out my homies' page. nice builds. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=569265&st=0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

"Lemonade '63"Amt '63 on a revell '64 floorboard and frame, '60 trim. Thanks Lonnie!










































if ya see shit hacked up it's because 90% of my builds sued to be hoppers, and 90% of them I've had since 13 or 14 and have just recently rebuilt to better quality plus not even one of em are done. have problems w/ finishing b4 I start a new one. lol more to come, '70 monte, '61 drop, prolly another hopper, and '67 impala!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice build mike the 60 trim on the 63 is wickit


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 30 2010, 07:28 AM~19198828
> *Nice build mike the 60 trim on the 63 is wickit
> *


x2.. :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

BOUT TIME YOU GET SOME PICS UP HOMIE!!!!!! NICE BUILDS


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 30 2010, 10:34 AM~19199447
> *BOUT TIME YOU GET SOME PICS UP HOMIE!!!!!! NICE BUILDS
> *



Thankx everybody. Hey Regalistic! How ya been? Still got that blue mild custom? You anotha o.g. of tha site.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 30 2010, 12:18 AM~19197717
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>"Limelight"limetime pearl
> 
> 
> ...



the chevelle is almost done i just dont know if its gonna be war heads or sprite theme


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Warheads! that'd be dope!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> Warheads! that'd be dope!!
> [/quote
> 
> It's pretty neat! Lifted all chrome on 30"s with lots of details... Oh and did it mention the blower motor?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

rides looking good homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> "The Chronic"Regal hopper, johnson to the nose. rear end is broke right now


Looks like your car is broke and it's getting a redo huh?


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

That thing is dena4life! Does it even work?


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

It sure poses on the back bumper good!:uh:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

That '66 rivi you have is nice.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Guess it might work huh? You still hiding weight somewhere on dat car in the interior or somethin!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Is this the new '63 you were building with chrome undies, gold and chrome foil, done trunk, flockin, and shit you didn't want anyone to know you were building? My bad homie.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

This must be your girls six deuce. She's better at building then you! Her charger is killing your pull a part "Giant" superbee!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yea her car is killin it. Foiled, has the flocking, detailed. Her hands are small, she's naturally better at things!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome 327 said:


> That '66 rivi you have is nice.
> View attachment 394208



View attachment 394213


First try at patternz and fading with laquer.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for even more new stuff to come! Again Check out my folk Lil Brandon on here, new cars coming from Louisville soon.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike tha weirdo, wit brand new material! TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome 327 said:


> Is this the new '63 you were building with chrome undies, gold and chrome foil, done trunk, flockin, and shit you didn't want anyone to know you were building? My bad homie.
> View attachment 394210


Might post that orange thing behind that '63 finished too.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Uh oh mike puttin In some work huh??


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yup. But for now I'm just posting old teasers.















Black and Mild '64 Project. Far from being done, but the detail into the theme on it's pretty cool. Plus I'm and AVID B&M supporter. lol















My pink deuce's motor and interior, sorry so many pics of this cars interior it's just hard to get a good shot and everytime I get one it's better and better. Need to run wires, finish lil petty stuff and it's done. I dunno if it's goin on chrome deep dish pegusus or gold pegusus. All of em are the new wheels that are out 1109's or whatever, the two piece's on real 155/80s. 







Project 63, this is another I'm working real hard on to finish. My first time foiling, flocking, alot of stuff has been tried between this one and the pink deuce to step up quality and hang wit you guys. both will be club worthy.














My purple 61 thats STILL not done. Going on like 3 yrs or so just sitting getting a light here, a mirror there.. There's pics of this earlier in the topic.

My Very 1st AMT 64 from when I was 10, 11 or so had been mangled, smashed, rebuilt 1 million times, even was a limo w/ a hotub at one time (silver and blue if anyone local remembers it in my lowrider bike's display at shows) But for some reason I still haven't pitched it and keep breathign new life back into it I suppose so quality is not up to par, but from a distance it'll look good when put together. Still needs jams, doorpanels, motor wired up, winsheild mounted, other lil stuff. Mocked up in pics..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

so... when I get home I have no kid, I'll roll one, and be snappin new cell pics of the new stuff! Some stuff got done, some didn't! lol

I'll leak more pics later. Almost forgot a few cars. My dude e-mailing me pics actually did forget, so I'll snap new pics at home with the rest.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I was building a '67 impala when my daughter was born. I'l post pics of it later.. Just goin through old pics.. Blck 69 charger, it's kandy pink now and is static. Had fun with that one back in the day.














THing was built prolly almost 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hangin out wit my coupe downtown last summer. I have fun















My fleetwood had fun this fall wit it, re-doing the motors in both as we speak..lol Easier said than done!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

a few of my old bikes.. Had a million of em back n da day!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Still no pics? He must've finally found a new girlfriend?:buttkick:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I been tryin to call u all day... Ur phone has been busy all 54 times I've called from 10 am till now... Still busy must be lookin at porn it somethin huh?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I been tryin to call u all day... Ur phone has been busy all 54 times I've called from 10 am till now... Still busy must be lookin at porn it somethin huh?


You full of it. Was out the house most the day yesterday. Only time I left was to go file paternity for my kid. Baby momma holding the kid from me so I'm takin her funky ass to court. I can't stand a triflin no good scheming bitch. Just anything to get ova on a *****. I can't wait to get this child support and custody set in stone so I don't have to deal with the jerk.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Heres the red regal so far.. who cares right? I'll never finish it.. 












My six deuce pontiac. I really should'nt have been buying any new projects especially with xmas and in the middle of doing so much in real life but I had to hit the hobby shop for clear, gold foil and some other crap anywayz so I grabbed it. With the split going on losing my family every little spark that'll make me smile has been pursued. $53.00 and quarter tank of gas later I was back at work (went on my lunch break) building a green deuce happy as can be! TTT for the un expected!








Would have pics of my ls monte if my dude emailing me my pics wasn't high as eagle booty screwing stuff up deleting $hit. Took a week overdue for these two funky pics, next pics I'm goin hard dammit.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome 327 said:


> Still no pics? He must've finally found a new girlfriend?:buttkick:


Not a so called "girlfriend" but many a booty call!:boink:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight not the best pic but here goes one. Purplicious monte ls, want to ship interior to TINGOS to get done up so I'll get in contact with him, see if my club wants to send anything else and send him some work. The midwest needs some of his talent here. lol Just dunno where I'mma go with this build. Might still hollywood or chop the top. Been puttin hollywood tops in gbody models since I was little, almost a trademark, now all my friends have hollywood topped g-bodys and glasshouses and I have not a one... We'll see!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looks like my car would be the only to go to tingos! I gotta pm him now and see what the demo is. Got the six deuce pontiac's motor wired up and a lil progress here and there. Thanks the lil brandon for the quick tutorial, and just being a down ass friend when I'm buttered tryna put in work on deez rides! lol Just can't smoke witcha, put that boy to sleepy like it was his first time uh sumthin? lol:rofl::rofl:

Aye ya'll, dis is brandon.

:420:


If you see dis can you plz post those pics, email em to me, or you wanna wait til the pontiac and my pink deuce is done just take one shoot dis weekend?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Cuz u smokin that fake ass ground up sticks with chemicals sprayed on them. You the one that cant handle the real shit... Let alone the loud! Fuck that spice, makes me sick everytime!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> "Lemonade '63"Amt '63 on a revell '64 floorboard and frame, '60 trim. Thanks Lonnie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick bro looks awsome your very welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lonnie said:


> sick bro looks awsome your very welcome :thumbsup:


Chyea thanks again. I sold it to and asshole who didn't know what he was doing, he molded and shaved everything, then did a crappy paint job, and hot glued it in the air with a johnson and alot of fishing weights in the back. I hurried up and got that car back, took it down, painted it yella, and since he screwed the undercarrriage & interior I had to make one on myself with the revell parts I had laying around from previous hopper builds. Wish I had b4 pics, ya'll would've thrown it in the trash... lol Was a real nice 4 motor dancer when I got it from lonnie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Cuz u smokin that fake ass ground up sticks with chemicals sprayed on them. You the one that cant handle the real shit... Let alone the loud! Fuck that spice, makes me sick everytime!


Ahhh stfu and post some pics! And show ya signature! Learn to answer ya phone. U tha only person I know will serve a ***** ova his voice message being too damn long, will leave a very detailed descriptive message sayin call you back, then when I get off work and choose to return your very detailed message, NO ANSWER ALL NIGHT. I know who's getting all the x-mas cheer:boink:

:finger:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You monte ls just came out of the booth homie, still gotta add a couple more drop fades and a couple more shadows but this is basically wht it's gonna look like!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

GTFO! You're not supposed to let poeple know shits still moving! lol

old pics! 2006-07 ish I'd say? I dunno they're just old!

'69 superbee donk rear view







[/IMG]

57 chevy "rollin '57" was off the thizz when I built this truck in under 24hrs (in one night lolz).. Hella kush and orange juice that night!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Slowridingmike said:


> GTFO! You're not supposed to let poeple know shits still moving! lol


:rofl:

love your signature! but I'm still a bit more partial to Er and Egnignaght (or what ever the fuck the names of the Moonites are!). funny ass shit!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> :rofl:
> 
> love your signature! but I'm still a bit more partial to Er and Egnignaght (or what ever the fuck the names of the Moonites are!). funny ass shit!


MOON RULZ


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WATER DROP LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a hell of a time with your water drops for some reasonin had to clear over them this morning they were wiping off if u barely touched them..... Never had them do that before


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> :rofl:
> 
> love your signature! but I'm still a bit more partial to Er and Egnignaght (or what ever the fuck the names of the Moonites are!). funny ass shit!



CHyea dems my niggz. Have me rollin when I'm buttered. Thanks again Brandon brah, next time fuck a bed time I'm staying to help. My daughter just have to stay up wit daddy. lol bad influences. I'll slide through after work, I don't have the kid, however: My baby mama got my house keys staying there while I'm at work cooking so I can eat when I get off. I'd have to eat and do family time, and take them home b4 I go there. Might have to pick up my new chick for the night too but she don't get off til late.:boink:

Thanks again Brandon. Roll models going hard 2012! Well, some of us anywayz. lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice builds man looking good!62 Pontiac looks great!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WATER DROP LOOKS GOOD.


Thanks, apparenty he tried it with 2 colors a couple times. Never just let somebody else paint any of my cars but I got to see alot of cool techniques like fans, fades, fingerprints, waterdrops, lace, track/tick/hash- marks, scallops, marble. Some old some new but all put together have potential to do well. And With Brandon doing this on 1:1's all his life, it's only natural the boy be a pro. I appreciate him taking the time out to twist one or two, kick back and show me how to tie everything together. He's sorta been teaching me to paint/do bodywork on 1:1's and bikes like 8 yrs now. wish I would got pics in the act, the way he hold the airbrush right by his face at eye level make it look like the shit's coming out his nose. lol We Still learning but only gonna get better with time!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice builds man looking good!62 Pontiac looks great!


Thanks, that one's almost done. Brandon has recent pics of the motor all wired up, all the diff stuff that's gold and chrome underneath and on the motor but he's holding out! :twak: lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Needs touch up, clear, and foil then this one will go in a box, w/ a correct label on it this time, and out the effin door!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds homie


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

We be getting down in the shop. lol My '31 ford model A woodie. My grandfather in law got a 31 model a truck I take care of, he has parkensons disease and can't do much for all the shaking, can't do anything for the 1:1 and definately can't build this model that he got and BARELY started round 10 yrs ago. It's revell's skill3 kit and actually the first 3 I've ever built! (never finished a 59 kit) Never built anythign this old either, so when nana gave me the kit prolly never thinking she'd see it again esp. not done, I just had to do it up for him. Lil touch up here and there, two small detail decals that the kit didn't come with tha tI have to add and it'll be going to back to nana. I think they'll be thrilled wit it.

Then there's my new '58, my new '64 I got from Lonnie, along with 3 sets of golds, som detail masters spokes for Lil brandon, he picked up the 79 lac for me (we'll see how this goes, I don't hink he wants to sell it back), and of course my wingman/daughter Adriana posted up wit pops in the shop holding the bottle hostage. She's cute. Don't get too close. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS BRANDON!

Plus we both got pearls, flakes, metallics, just a bunch of paint stuff yesterday too. Here comes the flaked out patterned out wave!*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> *THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS BRANDON!
> 
> Plus we both got pearls, flakes, metallics, just a bunch of paint stuff yesterday too. Here comes the flaked out patterned out wave!*


Okay.. Got even MORE stuff from the stores and MORE models. I'm taking pics of cool $hit tonight, it'll go on the internet approx 10:00 a.m. eastern time when I arrive at work! I'll have..

More pics of my purpke LS before it goes to TIngos (wtf it should've been gone months ago? procrastinator.)
My green 62 finished or damn close
94 Impala
51 Chevy 
64 impala
58 impala
63 impala Lemonade almost done.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okee dokee! Sorry bout the delay, I'm officially 4 1/2 hrs late on my pics (had a bunch of client work) but better late than never. Plus of course I never get everything on my list done so....
No new pics of the LS since nothing new is done except being final cleared, the 62 pontiac hasn't been touched jsut needs final clear and a lil foil work and the car is complete, I have no pics of my new 64 b/c All I've done is silver flake base it, still undecided if it's gonna be a vert, have skirts, etc. so may need even more stuff based, my 58 is just white plastic out th ebox, nothing done jus tparts and supplies are bought for it (lots of resin, tingos style interior, plenty of hok and custom fx airbrush kandy, pearls, and metallics, pegusus rims, etc), and the rest is here.

'51 Chevy Just painted tangerine pearl gonna have tingos style interior, need LOTS of practice so this'llmake for good practice. (Real simple build here)















Here's my 94 impala. All I got was a body from Lil brandon on the humble, put a 96 crown vic promo bottom under it, and went from there. More practice for paint and tingos style interior. I'm not feelign the goofy looking material on the roof or the dumb chrome window trim so that'll be gone fast. I'm keeping the sliding rag though.. Lil brandon shot most of it, but I taped it all, the best looking patterns out of my head so far, only getting better. Ya'll better watch out, we can't be stopped on the paint tip! lol






























Lemonade 63 Almost done with the interior, this is the VERY first of this tyle that I had ever tried. REally some practice and you can tell but I still like it.. Car has been being built for like 3 or 4 yrs. Was a basket case, took the garbage amt 63 body revived it, used revell 64 impala parts to do everything else, guts are 100% from scratch.














Here's one bag of some interior crap, foil etc.. Prolly like $100+ in arts crafts garbage.







Heres some of the tapes I use. Skinny, and SUPER skinny! lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Need like 10 more sets, and have bout 5 more in another bag... Sucks.








Random REsin... I was trimming hella flash from crap today so thought I'd post a pic of some of this crap too. I could do this for hours everyday and still not have everything I want.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Forgot one of Lemonade.








Plus my wingman!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damnnnn fool who painted that bubble? That bitch is clean!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Damnnnn fool who painted that bubble? That bitch is clean!


 Some white guy I know named brandon.. Lips so big you'd think he couldn't see an airbrush but I tell ya he ain't half bad! lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

wips are clean as fawk!:thumbsup:94 impy is sick!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol that big huh?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Here you go buddy


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Here you go buddy


thats nice brandon......what are you using for flake?


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

MIKE ....Got any skirts for a 62 impala in that stack of resin ????


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> MIKE ....Got any skirts for a 62 impala in that stack of resin ????


PM Tbone11 or Lil Brandon. They sell the resin, I just do personal bids. I think the 63-64 are the same but the '62 is a lil diff shape.I know we got cruisers, 57, 58/59, 61, 63/64, and 67/68 impala skirts. Wanna say I seen the 62 shape somewhere..


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's some pics of my 64 from the weekend buildoff against CHRIS619. Had fun, had alot I didn't finish, alot of stuff that got half @ssed that needs to be done right, so still a long way to go but oh well... Plus I never paint cars blue. THis is my first blue car in over 10 yrs. lol


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> thats nice brandon......what are you using for flake?


Ha Ha. Ancient chinese secret. HOK ORION SILVER w/ HELLA HOK MICROFLAKE. Only thing is,you MUST use at least 2 coats of auto clear to get it wet or else the flake sticks up. I can't wait to do another paintjob like this one. Was gonna do something like that on the buildoff 64 but didn't come out to my liking and tape kept bleeding through. What have YOU used for flake? lol Trial and error.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Needs touch up, clear, and foil then this one will go in a box, w/ a correct label on it this time, and out the effin door!
> 
> View attachment 417526


This thing is at Tingos as we speak along with my homie's lac. I can't WAIT til it's done. Hope he posts pics in his topic!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Hockn berry go to wal mart in the crafts section get u some spray glitter but be careful shit is as thin as water. It don't hit as hard as the HOK but it lays down smoother and you don't have to use automotive clear coat.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Hockn berry go to wal mart in the crafts section get u some spray glitter but be careful shit is as thin as water. It don't hit as hard as the HOK but it lays down smoother and you don't have to use automotive clear coat.


How did your phone case turn out? Is that what you used? I like the heavier flake even if it does stick up, jsut seems to pop more like it's 3d.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

[/IMG]Old pics from 2008 0r 9 or so..

Black an dmild 64 impala donk. Die cast, I still ahve this car, enver finished all the detail or anythign for it..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN,NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING ON YO INTERIOR WEY.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> YO GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN,NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING ON YO INTERIOR WEY.


Brandon told me, koo talkin to ya, I cant wait for pics!


Was messing round and I don't believe what I found! OLD PICS OF OLD CARS FROM BACK IN THE DAY (circa 1999-2002)! WHOO! HOO!!!! Never thought I'd see half these again!








My 64 limo that was made from salvaged 64 hopper bodies! It's now my radical 64 drop that's orange!






























My black 61 had abalone flake (flip flop) on black rims and vogues. THis ca rjus tgot re-painted teal with patterns pics coming soon!




























WTF is this? The most fun I ever had with a dc electric motor! I tore up a good 4 or 5 bodies spinning them into stuff I loved it! that revell 64 chassis this body dancer was built off of is the chassis that ended up going under "Lemonade 63". If I find that scissor rack in my goodie box and an s-dime anytime soon Oh fa sho I'm building a bed dancer.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

My green regal back int he day befor eit was eve rcut to be a hopper. Before brandon ever saw or touched it. Was the good ol days, Been cut every since!














My old 64 that became a hopper and is now red flaked and blacked out! On the black 61's old rims!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

More old pics.. SS elco..







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


My ol lady's '69 charger used to be the black hopper on black rims w/ white top with music notes on it and 3 motors f,b 3wheel on the bumper I posted pics of it elsewher ein this topic. Heres some old pics of the new static version, its complete now on 20" gold spokes and a lil more paint work done to it, few t.v's and $Hit....

















[/IMG]
I trimed what was left of those vent windows and redid the trim btw: gross..








[/IMG]

I got to lookin at this thing and yea it was rough, good save from beign a hopper though. Got that engine compartment together too. All that gunk off the fenders is gone..

'69 Superbee donk's motor pic







[/IMG]

Soem old pics of the orange 64 radical vert during its transfromation from beign a limo + another car or two. Like 4 or 5 impalas salvaged to make tha tbeast..







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Slowridingmike said:


> View attachment 428642
> 
> View attachment 428643


why do you feel its necessary to have more than one screen name?


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

B/c everybody used to troll and I took it as a joke so my troll account is my name, I had nothing to hide in off topic so.. More of a mockery, however this is no 06 frame swap. My troll account is authentically almost 10 yrs old like my real one. Was originally made so my homebody would have an account but he never used it. Plus I log on using 4-5 computers each one "remember-me'd" to a diff account so I never really know who I am on here til I post. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> why do you feel its necessary to have more than one screen name?


Mikey two time! like gucci!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lowridingmike said:


> Mikey two time! like gucci!


:facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight, since I missed the weekend posting pics I'll show what I have been doing. I wanted to try that Deja blue testors one shot out on a car before I sprayed the fade on my 64 drop that's all cut open so I bought a 56 belair to just do as a kustom/lowrider. DOn't know if I wanna ru the stock 58impala hubcaps on fat whites, the swept 22's that come w/ the revell 58, or throw some d's on it? All I know is a ruined it doing away w/ the back seat! lol EIther way, screens in, foil, and minor odds and ends and this'll be done..









Fuel injected. Should've just carbed it and saved this for another car. Which reminds me, wheres the fuel rail?









Yah trick yah. I hate Kentucky wildcats so this'll be the last time you see this color blue again. ecept for tha foe.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ha Ha! TIngos is starting on my Monte! I can't wait! It's like CHristmas! I'm in the process of cutting and hinging an impala to send to em now. This one's paint is gonna have to be ridiculous though. The monte was technique practice.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*PRACTICE HUH?*



Lowridingmike said:


> Ha Ha! TIngos is starting on my Monte! I can't wait! It's like CHristmas! I'm in the process of cutting and hinging an impala to send to em now. This one's paint is gonna have to be ridiculous though. The monte was technique practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> Lowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha! TIngos is starting on my Monte! I can't wait! It's like CHristmas! I'm in the process of cutting and hinging an impala to send to em now. This one's paint is gonna have to be ridiculous though. The monte was technique practice.
> ...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Almost done! Tingos is throwing down! And I can't wait til it gets back here!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Almost done! Tingos is throwing down! And I can't wait til it gets back here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

All done, TIngos is the man whoop whoop!


























Krazy colors is going mayhem!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

REal Deal Holyfield right here signed by the G himself.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> REal Deal Holyfield right here signed by the G himself.


I keep forgetting to put my name on most of these but I will from now on.I know the hearst has my name on the tub.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> All done, TIngos is the man whoop whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



next time cut a sunroof or make a vert,most people miss the interiors at shows if nothing is open.But, still looks good wey,I like it.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Call me when you get a chance mike I lost your work number again.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Call me when you get a chance mike I lost your work number again.


lOL, i JUST SAID FOR YOU TO CALL ME IN YOUR TOPIC. LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> lOL, i JUST SAID FOR YOU TO CALL ME IN YOUR TOPIC. LOL


Just got back from the store,spent more money. TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



Lowridingmike said:


>


I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY THEY PUT FAT TIRES ON THEM GOLD D'S BUT THAT CAR WAS TIGHT THOUGH


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I never could tell in the movie. It wasn't til I just started searchign pics. DUde there is NO INFORMATION whatsover on this car out there. Damn thigns like a ghost. Any other famous movie lowrider and it would b e matter or a trip down the street or a pm to the right head. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Interior game is starting to come up! TIngo just shut all my $hit down. Speaking of which.....

*THAT NASTY ROOF IS OFF MY 94 IMPALA FINALLY! SHAVED IT OFF LITTERALLY WITH A RAZOR AND SANDED IT TODAY!!!!! *


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TINGOS went to town on your Monte's interior!!It's looking looking firme,for sure especially the paint!!Man I thought I was the only one that remembered that movie!Speaking of Repricating movie lows,I plan on building the 46' from the movie La Misscion(don't think spelled itlol)Anywho,keep up the great work homie!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> Lowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There is no model show at Carl Casper anymore... Just got news myself, the year we shut there tables down they quit. Figures.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> There is no model show at Carl Casper anymore... Just got news myself, the year we shut there tables down they quit. Figures.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


>


THis car is started. Body is painted, but that's it. I wanna foil it today along with my ls monte (which finally come back from Texas!). If both get foiled today I'll consider that good. I'm not posting any pics til I got a whole bunch to post. It should be like 4 or 5 finshed cars, 5 or 6 projects everyone at least half done, and updates on cars we haven't seen in a while and even a few I haven't shown anyone....




TTT for pics before Monday.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


>


That's the car that inspired this build.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

grimreaper69 said:


> That's the car that inspired this build.


Aww man, you're gonna make me post pics now huh? lol I got literally what you got sitting in front on you, sittin in front of me verbatim, except I have hoppin hydros deep dish golds on 5.20's, w/ the 3 prong swept spinner w/ white LA wire eagle in the middle from the REvell 64 kit. GM bright Aqua metallic with fawn guts, haven't decided if I'mma flock the carpet or use felt. I have a couple diff color felts that are just a shade or two off the fawn so it'll give contrast an dlook mor ereal. Or I dunno if the flocking's color after being laid will be enough of a diff to make contrast. We'll see...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

grimreaper69 said:


> That's the car that inspired this build.


looks great!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for progress. What's been doen so far update.

ink 62 impala is DONE>
:BLue 56 Bel air is DONE>
:Green 62 Catalina is DONE>
:Teal 61 vert street hopper is DONE>
:Yellow 63 impala is DONE>
urple 61 impala is DONE>
:REd 64 impala is DONE>
:Green 63 is ALMOST DONE>

These cars...

























































A few of these I've had since 10 & 11 and have redone 3-4 times so I'll attach a record w/pics of the transformations since, some of these cars I've been adding a piece here and there for months, the purple 61 I've been building for over a year now, why so long? Hell if I know. Just know I'm knocking all these half started projects out before the Spring.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This one went back to papaw, and he was TRHILLED! Poor guy's parkinsons had em shaking so bad almost dropped it twisce just checkign it out. I mounted it to a base and one of those clear single model cases for him. Didnt think he'd see it back in one piece looking that good, I'll have to get a pic of him the model and the 1:1 model A truck... I was thrilled, loved the build but I'll never build another. This little Addition of culture is now OUT of the stable never to return.. Fly young bird.... lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


Thank you sir, means alot coming from you! Been watching you, see you ina your post doing ya thang! Any new pics of that orange newer dodge vert?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight here goes..
First up is my Revell '62 impala, Testors electric pink, bmf'd on pegusus deep dish d's.. Tan and pink guts, flocked.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Then here's my Monogram 56 belair, custom guts flocked (tingos style), some resin, bmf'd, vent window pillars removed (broke glass cutting it on driver side! Plus foil came up in a couple spots..), testors deja blue, w/ blue Ice pearl, tuckin 26's.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My Amt '62 Catalina, Testors emerald green over silver base, gold and bright chrome bmf'd on gold pegusus mcleans, wired motor, flocked carpet.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My Lindberg '61 hopper vert, missing most trim most the interior, I've had this car FORVER! Got it when I was 12 or so from the famous "Lincoln James" as a gift along with another lindberg 61 (remember these were all hardtops, the drops werent even out yet!), and an amt 64. Sold the other 61 to mad modeler and kept the one that was missign parts which is here. Painted it black with ablone/and flip flip green to purple flake mixed, on black mc's, with vogues.








Sat like that on the mantle forever, painted it seafoam green with intentions of building it bone stock but never finished. Saw it in it's sad shape and painte dit teal w/ lime ice, purpleicious, silver flake mixed w/ inner clear, and kandy organic green tape patterns, a REALLY FAST excuse of a tingos style plush interior, a johnson motor, Hoppin hydros chassis, some scuffed revelll lowrider wheels and resin skirts to give it that L.A. crenshaw weekend warrior look. It bumpers but you have to push it down unless running it HOT off a battery charger or car battery. If Brandon knows how, I'll try to get a vid.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BTW if ya'll ain't guessed, I type all my own tags.. lol


Next AMT '63 impala called "Lemonade", bought it from Lonnie on here bout 3 yrs ago or so, came with hh dancer chassis, pre-painted body, pegusus gold wires, and 4 motors. THe juice wasn't in or hooked up so I went ahead got some switches, 2 lattern batteries and juiced it and hit it like that for a while. One day my lil cuz came over while I was at work and when I got home it smelled like crack smoke and the 3 was leaning with the side locked up. Needless to say, I had two smoked motors..








After that I gave the car away to a buddy of mine who hacked it up into a "dena4lifegluebomecoathanger" hopper and it was so guapped up and nasty you couldn't see the body lines or nothin....


Took the car back, sanded all that garbage off (still lost my body lines), took some 60 impala trim off a diecast, a revell frame and floorboards from a 64, built a chroemd out 409 for it, painted it sunshine yellow w/ revell 63 decal patterns, since the car's interior was but a memory of what it should've looked like, I went ahead and tried the "tingos style" plush interior for the very first time on this ride..







Started out with garbage, had to bring it all the way back to life as one of my favorite builds!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Next, My Lindberg '61 hardtop, bought car like 2+yrs ago with intentions of doing it to my baby mama's likings as far as color scheme loosely inspired by this car which belongs to Bryan owner of Cool cars, it sits on the showroom floor everyday so I can see it whenever an dhowever much I want and have been for yrs. This 59's been built like this for almost 20yrs.. with no floorpans. lol








However for some reason the spark behind the build just died and a piece here a piece there would be added but for over a year tha car never really took shape and was stuck in that once phase.. Came out yesterday said screw it and finished it. On Hoppinhydros chrome d's, testorspurpleicious, resin flip out t.v., decals frome revell 64 kit (had to grow on me I hated them at first)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Amt '64 came also come from the famous "Lincoln James", back when I was like 12 or so, painted it purple, then testors jade green, put a hoppin hydros hopper chassis under it wth some pegusus rims and had it like that forever..















Then when I rebuilt the 61 I got roudn the same time I was bored, said "screw it" as usual and it got based in silver flake and shot candy apple red w/ black cherry guts, received the black mc's off the other 61, resin skirts and was a done deal..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Last but not least on this $hit list is... my revell '63. Gm forest green, gold and bright chrome bmf'd, flocked, basic build up, chrome undies, nothing crazy however, this is what I'd build 1:1 if I were budgeted anything except in vert form, not very flashy but exactly what I like. My fav colors, on my fav year of my fav. car. A client came in, both his an dhis son's glasses broken, Both were very sever myops (means they're really near-sighted), so they both NEEDED their glasses. A few othe opitics had told em they couldn't do anythign for the guys and they'd new new frame and lenses (bout at least $200 a head) but the father just couldn't afford it. SOmebody told em how I take care of people so he stopped in as a last resort, and saw me building my orange 64 drop radical. While I was fixing both pairs of glasses he made convo on how he used to build, how theyre gettign hard to find, how he wish he still had time to build, and still has two cars very similar to the one I was building fresh in the plastic at home! They were 63's but held sentimental value so weren't for sale..

I sent him and his son both on their way with their glasses fixed for free (as I always do everybody) saving him bout a $400 headache. a half hour later he was standing at my counter with a fresh nver been opened six-trey as a token of his appreciation. Told him it was my fav car and I'd build it to my dreams, then display it in my office.. Now is the time.


Almost done. Just needs a few details here and there and to be assembled. I've got most of it done actually since these pics were taken. I'll be up finished 2ma.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That was a good thing that you did there mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thank you sir, means alot coming from you! Been watching you, see you ina your post doing ya thang! Any new pics of that orange newer dodge vert?


Thanks! I need to get it on the bench and get it done. Not a lot of stuff left to do on it. I'll give myself a week to be done with it. :x::happysad:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks! I need to get it on the bench and get it done. Not a lot of stuff left to do on it. I'll give myself a week to be done with it. :x::happysad:


TTT for no pics, rambling, and bleeding.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's pretty kool of you to that Mike!Not many left in this world like that.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's pretty kool of you to that Mike!Not many left in this world like that.


DOn't think I'm a good guy for that guys, it's my job and I love what I do. They came back when their insurace benefits renewed in January like I knew they would.. lol

Plus wait to you see what they blessed ME with when these pics are up. I'll fix locs for models any day!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Lookin good on the projects bro! and that interior came out good!!



View attachment 438228


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Went to brandon's last night and took a bunch of pics. Prolly still not nearly enough to capture all mods but they're clear and you'll see the cars good. Got alot done, only fails were:
Didn't finish lemonade's door panels, few engine parts (radiator hoses, hood latch catch, heater hoses, etc), still gotta put my green 63 together though it's now fully painted, detailed, ready to assemble, got nothing but paint and wheels for set it off 62 to show anyways, no door handles on purple 61, thats all I can remember right now. got to include some extra stuff too though. It's too early in th emorning for dat foo to be up (i'm at work) so when he's up, pics are up.hno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I just spent like 30 damn minutes trying to upload ur 50 pics 1 at a time and then paste them here one at a time I get almost done and my phone delets them all wtf??? Was soy of pics tho


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There you go. Call me when you get outta church. I might startin puttin all the juice back in the cutty if you wanna help. Plus I gotta switch out the front culendars


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> There you go. Call me when you get outta church. I might startin puttin all the juice back in the cutty if you wanna help. Plus I gotta switch out the front culendars


Aight, I'mm acome through and help you out, just got outta church, taking a $hit, eating, then I'm on da way to you!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I just spent like 30 damn minutes trying to upload ur 50 pics 1 at a time and then paste them here one at a time I get almost done and my phone delets them all wtf??? Was soy of pics tho


Its aight, I appreciate it still, looking good!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


>














I ain't done nothing to dis thing but paint a few things.. Not gonna touch it again for a while unless I get bored and wanna do i b4 the purple ls monte. That cars gonna take a WHILE if it means I gotta foil undies. If I don't, and jus alclad or silver paint em I can have it done alont with the ls FAST. I mean like 2ma or the day after.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Aight here goes..
> First up is my Revell '62 impala, Testors electric pink, bmf'd on pegusus deep dish d's.. Tan and pink guts, flocked.


nice!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

When my baby mama was in labor (12hrs) I was building a 67 impala. I finished, put it down, and exactly after, it was time to PUSH! 12 hr build start to finish!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!


 Thank you sir.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

New ALMOST DONE pics of Luxury tax! Needs headliner, spinners, tailights, side mirror, just a few lil detail odds and ends and it'll be a done deal.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> When my baby mama was in labor (12hrs) I was building a 67 impala. I finished, put it down, and exactly after, it was time to PUSH! 12 hr build start to finish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> Lowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > When my baby mama was in labor (12hrs) I was building a 67 impala. I finished, put it down, and exactly after, it was time to PUSH! 12 hr build start to finish!
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally got the 62 Catilina done,huh?Came out great ,man.I haven't built one but I'm thinking bout adding one to the many unopened kits in the closet!Too many kits and projects (some that I'm hiding in the work truck)!lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finally got the 62 Catilina done,huh?Came out great ,man.I haven't built one but I'm thinking bout adding one to the many unopened kits in the closet!Too many kits and projects (some that I'm hiding in the work truck)!lol


Yea, it's a very nice kit. One fo my favorites so far, and I usually put Amt at the bottom of the list! Man, build some of those kits! I'm literally rallying tryna get some kits built, and put on the mantle, open up some space in my crib. Just these 4 or 5 boxes out the way has been a great start! lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

AMT actually does have a few that are better then Revell.They get a bum Rep because the older ones they reissue are ancient tooling but I love their 51 Chevy Fleetline another I'm on the hunt for.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> AMT actually does have a few that are better then Revell.They get a bum Rep because the older ones they reissue are ancient tooling but I love their 51 Chevy Fleetline another I'm on the hunt for.


Ha. That's funny you say that. I JUST got their 51 belair drop. I painted the body/dash tengerine pearl and carpeted it. That's it. lol Haven't even checked out any of th edetail or anything. I know their 50 chevy p/u is VERY nice too. Lil brandon just built one and it was a cool lil kit.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey. Take a Dremel with the sanding drum to the underside of your '62 convertible boot. sand away until it looks like a dish but be careful not to sand through the resin. This should help it fit better.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I've aquired more junk. I gotten since last time...

7.2 Volt battery came in from HH, just now putting on charger for 4-5 hrs to test,
2 more sets of wheels with free chrome cap sets compliments of HH for inconvience w/ last charger(great customer service again guys you figure 2.50+ a set plus shipping on those caps that alone bout most the charger's expense! And I got a deal on the new 7.2 volt!),

'61 Lindberg Don Nicholson Impala new $5.00
'63 Amt Impala that was painted/started for $5.00
2 '70' MOntes painted/started for $7.50
a Revell '77 Monte brand new $10.00
finished VERY nicely built revell lolo mustang 5.0 built just like the box $4.00 All @ the antique toy mall... Sweet deals, lots of VERY unsualt promos. Geo storms, camaros, corvette, rangers, berretas for days.

I needed Easy off and didnt feel like going ANYWHERE else so I told my buddy who's been wanting a 70 monte kit forever if he brought me a can to strip the paint off the montes and the trey I'd give him one fo the montes. Consider it done and the cars are STRIPPED. I used to blue top, worked like a charm! Since my dancer is a revell w/ the opening trunk I'm thinking of swapping bodies w/ the amt and going ahead and building that brown 63 up nice making it a vert too.... Undecided on what to do with the new '61, '77,'70, and mustang.. lol Pics when I've made progress worth looking at.

And..
My '62 and '63 impalas for the hopper buildoff which I'll be posting pics of shortly.... Still waiting on some rims I won off ebay from private sellers, and if I win, even another 2 motor pre-wired hh chassis. Saw the deal couldn't help but put in a low bid.. My low bid's still winning w/ a lil under 4 hrs left.. So...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Antique stores are the shit homie!I picked up a Boothill Express,41 Plymouth,59 Impala (89 issue) and a started Mummy Machine for parts for a grand total or 34$!Did I mention the first 3 are sealed?yeah I lucked out,the Boothill was a Grail of mine too!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

all the builds are looking great Mike! that Catalina is really cool:thumbsup:

on a side note, I want to apologize for being so touchy before. I was in the wrong and I admit it. just had a lot on my personal plate and took it out on you.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> all the builds are looking great Mike! that Catalina is really cool:thumbsup:
> 
> on a side note, I want to apologize for being so touchy before. I was in the wrong and I admit it. just had a lot on my personal plate and took it out on you.


Thank you sir, means alot coming from one of the greatest! You coogi brah, I can be a prick myself, glad to know brothas can still lowride in unity!:thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Aight... Still no pics.. Been building ALOT and doing the real life/1:1 thing too. Got ALOT of projects going..

"His" '70 MOnte carlo, jade green, tribute/reminiscent build of the very first static lowrider model I ever tried building at age 8 or 9 or so. Quality wasn't so good back then and my lil bro destroyed it so here's to being better and beign an adult with his own place.. lol

"Her" '70 monte I got from the antique toy mall, got 2 for 7.50, gave one away and the other my girl I'm seeing now is trying to build and doing an decent job might I add! She picked and bought her own color (didn't like anythign I had surprisingly all the pinks and purples!) so she went with testors red metallic, I dunno what color guts or what genre custom she's doing.. You can tell the diff girls I been with styles through their "inspired" builds. I think it's pretty cool. My b/m Siara had a east coast style vs. Meagan w/ her West coast feel for styles and colors. :wow:

"Aqua Boogie" '64 drop is now stripped and awaiting its new gm bright aqua metallic to testor deja blue fade so I can foil, clear, and assemble. THis time aroudn the interior is a lil diff and might go with diff rims instead of the all golds.

My '62 vert I wanna send to tingos is stripped, ready for paint, '58 still in the box untouched, '94 impala still needs guts & top done, rims put on and it's done, '61 bubbletop still in the box untouched, the root beer '63 I was using as a dancer for the hopper buildoff is now a vert and will be getting built all the way up since the trunk is already opened. I got an amt that was half built to strip and use the body off of for the dancer. It's already been stripped, painted blue with ice pearl, and dubbed "cornholio II" after a dancer I had that got destroyed at middle school, old school "rebuilds" have been coming round lately, lost the ebay auction for a 59 vert, 60, and 65 impala revell lowriders for under $30 shipped by .50 b/c I didn't get to the computer in time:angry: so now I'm bidding on a snap tite police caprice, a '70 george barris impala, and another revell 65 lowrider (got my eye on 3 total so I'm DEFINATELY gonna win at least one), got a 57 vert already painted guts done just needs assembly i've had forever (all I had to do was cut the top off and it was mine, lil brandon wanted to see if the 55 uptop would fit on a 57 before he cut his good one. So I cut it and he said if I cut it I could have it, missing parts, crusty old enamel on it, brought it all the way back in my free time at work), 77 monte still in the box untouched, "Set it off" '62 jus tneed detail decals in interior as well as seat insert decals, restrung, k/o's and LA wire decals on the k/o's and it's DONE, New 7.2 Volt batt came in and it makes my cars FLY however after only using it once this charger ALSO shit on me. "THe CHronic" regal still needs redone, '87 regal lambo'd painted red got it from soembody that already started, haven't touched.. All this text is dry w/o pics so I'll take pics of erthang either 2night or 2 ma @ work. Bout 20 cars coming out all back to back. I need space. Taking offers on everything too...:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

The '63 I orginally bought to be a dancer for the hopper buildoff.







THe mc's on fat whites for it..







THe hopper and dancer chassis I'd be using.. (shits high, and the dancer was hard to find!)







"Set it Off '62 half foiled getting ready







All the crap from the 62 I would'nt be using half of.







Same here. At least I thought.. I'm building this one now..








One of those janky HH chargers, I "thought" it was doing it's thing..







On L.I.L. Checking up on ya'll foo's!







Thank you guys your service was appreciated in the dancer chassis.







As well as you guys, always a pleasure even with defects..lol Thats how you know he's cool folk.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

The '63 dancer before I shopped the top. Wasted that gold foil.:angry: It's aight, for a good cause!:thumbsup:







Set it off '62 all foild up w/ some more parts ready for lift off b/4 taking motors out and repositiong to allow for full interior.







Popped the booty up real quick.







And to tapping the bumper I proceeded.







Looks like everything's coogi through these Armani Exchange.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I smoked the motor to the back of set it off 62 (solder broke and wires crossed inside the box leaving it on, by time I smelled it, it was too late and hot at a hornet. So ordered a johnson from jeff ($6 wtf? lol), got some blem gold MC's and fat whites WHile I was at it.. Never get anyhting from him w/o getting a set of rims too...

















I lost alot of Impalas as usual but also came up on alot of Impalas, alot of em I sold before even getting pics of (some zenith type $hit.lol, people buying cars no pics!:loco a couple to my homies still got a few impalas.. Also Got a '60 Custom FLeetside Truck to pull the '76 caprice trailor. Had this trailor forever never had a truck! In 25 yrs of modeling I've built one truck. An SS elco on 22's so I needed a REAL truck. lol
Couple ebay lots.. I kept the 59 vert, the rest is either for sale or already sold! lol

























Have the extra HH dancer chassis from when I bought "Lemonade 63" from Lonnie, the juice been off for bout 2 yrs, I dunno where the motors and wires went but I still got the switches and chassis so I seen this on the bay, couldn't pass a deal this good up ($15 for the HH pro dancer kit using interior and existing chassis) and when I get the chance, I'll either be buildign another dancer w/ interior or I'll be selling!











That's bout all as far as models go.. I'm selling most projects that I don't want and all these new impalas making room and putting back even more cash for the 1:1's. SUmmers coming, my coupes in the shop, bills don't stop, living room looks like cardboard club house all the boxes stacked.. By time both my 1:1's and most my models are done (mid-late summer) think I'mma be burnt out for a while except building my kid's bike. Prolly put erthang up, get a 2nd job and start getting into a bigger place on the east side for my daughter, that'll take all winter, by next summer I should be bored again.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus my brown 63 vert is almost done. Foil wrinklied in the a-post (I EFFIN HATE FOILING MORE THAN ANYTHING IN THE WORLD!!!!) so of course unless I say screw it and don't redo it, no new pics worth posting. So... TTT for 20+ cars busting out at once one day...:loco::run:hno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a big fan of HH but those rims and tires look good


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Not a big fan of HH but those rims and tires look good


I'm not of their tires either but can't beat the deal. I'll take old school pegasus rims on their new school tires all day everyday!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 446633
> 
> The '63 dancer before I shopped the top. Wasted that gold foil.:angry: It's aight, for a good cause!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 446634
> ...


the set it off 62 is bad ass bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I smoked the motor to the back of set it off 62 (solder broke and wires crossed inside the box leaving it on, by time I smelled it, it was too late and hot at a hornet. So ordered a johnson from jeff ($6 wtf? lol), got some blem gold MC's and fat whites WHile I was at it.. Never get anyhting from him w/o getting a set of rims too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those hoppin hydro white walls look cool


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, I see ya Homie looks like your ready, I haven't even messed with the hydros yet, wish we could get at a table with this build off and see whats,what put your money were your mouth is type shit miss them days I'm in va. now nobody I know is wit it, anyway Homie keep up the good work . check out my 53 on youtube " Dre1only " after 2 hits the rest of the video ain't worth watch'n no wieghts still need to make minor adjustments ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aigh here goes pics...








60 Apache fleetside I have ZERO truck build, this was a quick one jus to put he trailer from my 76 caprice on. Had the trailor for like 5 yrs, jus now getting a truck for it.. lol So this is a sloppy quick build. Like when it's done 2 or 3 hrs total invested hopefully..








2 62 verts one fresh in the box going out to hoppin madness, the other was a built one I bought, stripped and will be sending to tingos after it's re-painted.














Newer Viper my now ex g/f Meagan tried her hand at painting. Seems like I cna't keep bitches even long enough to finish models..lol She was aight, did good for her first time..
















this 63 was being held for a guy but I think it's gonna get sold to Luxman, other dude neva pm'd back...






















Got me a'59 vert project now...


Here's the 4 motor dancer setup plus chassis I was selling for way under what it's worth.. like 60-80 bucks woth of stuff I was wanting to sell for like $25-$35 with a 6 volt HH dancer battery no charger..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sum mo.









The revell 63 I had for sale still in the plastic only thing done is hood painted.. NIce treym hate to see it go but I have way too many of this year. My fav year.









The replacement rear motor for setitoff 62. Wasn't gonna put a motor this serious in jus to smoke another on the back but screw it. If I smoke the front motor ever I'll have a fresh one going to the rear I could swap out..








Had this 58 for a lil while now untouched, so I just shot if purple and am stuck now knowing what to do with the interior. Stumped on scheme and color..

















'77 monte I had for sale, just opened box, took parts off the trees to mock up, put it back and never looked at it again.. What a waste, should've left it unopened.. Oh well, just makes it cheaper for the next man!

















Set the 94 impala's body on my extra hopper chassis I had for sale.. Still for sale for super cheap.. I suppose I'll build that impala one day, I haven't touche dit either since I shaved that ugly green top off of it.










My 70 monte replica of my frist lowrider model car Iever built at age 7 or 8. Needs a few things and will be done. REal simple and street.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

and mo.

























WHile I was doing the green 70's build my ex g/f meagan wanted to build a 70 of her own, so she picked a color, I had a 70 I had been sazving for bout 5 yrs or so now so she shot that hoe, and started building. Now she's a goner, and I have a half started monte.. REdwalls and tru rays..























THe rootbeer 63 I was orginally building as a dancer, I chopped the top and just started building it as a nice quick build. I just couldn't see waising a cut open trunk on a dancer with all the extra AMT's that ended up coming in so it is what it is... Will look aight on the shelf I suppose..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My 63 dancerI replaced the brown root beer body with "Cornholio II."
It was hard as hell holdin gmy baby, taking pics and tapping switches tryna get this thing is mid air all at once so could'nt even get a "blur pic" however just an idea of it going through it's motions. If I ever figure out video, it's all I can do to keep it from flipping over. It smacks front and back bumper, bunny hops real nice and the seesaw is evil..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

still going..












Set it off 62 interior is in, juice back in and hidden, rear motor replaced... once of the nicest hoppers I've built in a while, works great too with the weight re-disturbuted. Was on the bumper before...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Last but not least, just a few pics on my wingman and I, uploaded so I can get to em from work to put on my fb. Don't take pics much so gotta get it in while I could..


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I represent Roll Models M.C.C. to the fullest, the baddest in Louisville, or this part of the country period.

Srry had to shout out to my set.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's what's all about man, family first one day your kidwill be building with you.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's what's all about man, family first one day he'll be building with you.


"She'll." lol I wish I had a boy at first but this here is daddy's girl. I love her to death. There's not too many places I go that she's not right there with me. She loves dippin th elolo too, put her @ss right to sleep. lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah you said" wingman" and I screwed up lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah you said" wingman" and I screwed up lol


happens. lol We're hitting dowtown tonight. bearnos pizza, dippin, and chillin on the waterfront/belvadere. Plus I'm picking up her lolo bike parts either today or 2ma too. uh oh!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Last but not least, just a few pics on my wingman and I, uploaded so I can get to em from work to put on my fb. Don't take pics much so gotta get it in while I could..
> 
> View attachment 452833
> 
> ...


 My Bad for mistaking your daughter for a boy you post wingman and for some reason i thought you have 2 kids I should've paid closer I was trip'n more off the fact of her fighting sleep congrats Homie those wings are 4 life, she'll be training you while you think your traing her, think about lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah,sorry bout my mistake,bro.I thought you had 2 also.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That 30 model A woody you did for grandpa came out great homie,nother thing I wanted to tell ya.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah,sorry bout my mistake,bro.I thought you had 2 also.


don't say that!:shh:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That 30 model A woody you did for grandpa came out great homie,nother thing I wanted to tell ya.


Thanks, he's a great guy, deserves it! Pics of progress when I get off work. Been doing ALOT of lowriding lately.. lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS CRACC'N HOMIE AIN'T HEARD NOTHIN IN A MINUTE YOU ALRIGHT ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> WHATS CRACC'N HOMIE AIN'T HEARD NOTHIN IN A MINUTE YOU ALRIGHT ?


Yea I'm still lurkin.. lol Been taking pics of prgress just not posting til I got alot of em. It's my style to bust out 10+ cars if I can. Plus I've been...

Raising my 10 month old daughter, sold off most my surplus of model crap tha twas overflowing my living room, Bought a 350 for my fleetwood, just did work to the one thats already in there, rplaced the tires on my 13's, sold my coupe, put in work on club memebers rides, turned over 50K last month in a brand new office thats supposed to be dead and unheard about as biz's usually do their 1st 5 yrs (selling coach, christian dior, and micheal kors like hotcakes.. lol), building my daughter's '69 schwinn lil chick trike, all while tryna see as many females as possible. Busy Busy...

Hopper/dancer buildoff is gonna end soon so I need to wrap things up so I can go head and post pics. Prolly whiel I'm at moms doing laundry today or 2ma.

67 impala dancer done
63 impala dancer w/ interior done
94 impala with patterns and tingos style interior.. done.
70 Monte Carlo (green) Done
Lemonade '63.. Done..
Set it off '62 hopper, done.
'60 chevy fleetside truck bout done..
Car trailor.. done
'58 Impala.. done
'70 monte carlo (red).. done
'63 impala drop.. done.
new rims on the blue '56 gold mcs w/ fat whites.

Working on...
'57 drop
'99 beetle
'59 drop
'60 drop die cast that I'm sorta saving..
'64 drop (still working on aqua boogie!)
Videos of hop footage.. that one is gonna be a mystery, I'd have to set up a youtube account and everythign else..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

how livin carnal


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What's up bro?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for sleepin on models. I got hella new shit and been stacking pics as I get em. Will be worth the wait for topic followers.. It's mid-show season and the biggest event this year in the whole region is going down this weekend right in my backyard (Individuals Back Bumper Bash) plus were' a new chapter of our club so me, Lil Brandon, tbone11, and a few other cats in the club been kickin @ss on our 1:1's. After this show I'd expect all three of us to be flooding with backed up updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Right on dude,cant wait to see what you got on the bench:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ooh shyt lemonade 63 has a nice ring to it! Cant wait to see it. Fatherhood,is,a winderful thing man. Props,on bein a solid ***** /stand up guy!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Run dat shit homie. :sprint:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for sleepin on models. I got hella new shit and been stacking pics as I get em. Will be worth the wait for topic followers.. It's mid-show season and the biggest event this year in the whole region is going down this weekend right in my backyard (Individuals Back Bumper Bash) plus were' a new chapter of our club so me, Lil Brandon, tbone11, and a few other cats in the club been kickin @ss on our 1:1's. After this show I'd expect all three of us to be flooding with backed up updates. :thumbsup:


*WHASSUP HOMIE?!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT ALL U GOT TO BREAK OUT ON US LATER! WORK HAS ME BEHIND BIGG TIME,BUT FROM WHAT I'M HEARIN' ALL THE EXTRA WORK DAYS ARE ABOUT TO BE OVER WIT' & HONESTLY I CAN'T WAIT!!!*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

WHAT UP LUX? WHERE U AT?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:What's up Mike... get some pics in here homie...haven't seen you post anything in a minute...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight, I couldn't take it no mo. I was workin on something at work for once now that it's slowed back up and just had to post somethign to show I was still doing the damn thang in scale, not just 1:1 so... I present to you my '59 verty... "Duck Dodgers."










gauges out of the revell 60 impala kit....









Stock '59 inserts in red of course...








Actually a 348 of course but figured it could be a 409, smae heads... A lil detail work but this is a straight street roller, no shiney stuff! Still got lots more detail to do..










Ridin everyday.. It's pissin rain outside, bout to have to ride her home.. freeway for an hour, low and slow.. WHoops forgot to post the pic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Mike you getting down!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Right on dude,cant wait to see what you got on the bench:thumbsup:


Man, I stay doing something, I just never capture it all. If I took pics of all the lowriding and other cool ish I do everyday I swear I feel like oj juice mane, "my life is like the movies." 



LUXMAN said:


> Ooh shyt lemonade 63 has a nice ring to it! Cant wait to see it. Fatherhood,is,a winderful thing man. Props,on bein a solid ***** /stand up guy!


CHyea I love my lil homie, she's cool as a fan... Mom works 2nd shift now so everyday all day we be kickin it tough, she'll be 1 the 16th of this month... Party got my pockets tied all up. Lemonade trey is just all the way round gangsta. old hopper that come back form the grave, 63 with 60 trim, spot lights, on golds , just trill.



Dre1only said:


> Run dat shit homie. :sprint:


Fa sho, think its bout time...



BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *WHASSUP HOMIE?!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT ALL U GOT TO BREAK OUT ON US LATER! WORK HAS ME BEHIND BIGG TIME,BUT FROM WHAT I'M HEARIN' ALL THE EXTRA WORK DAYS ARE ABOUT TO BE OVER WIT' & HONESTLY I CAN'T WAIT!!!*


Whats going on big homie, tryna acheive greatness like you brah, it is what it is, I checked ya topic seen ya shining.. You did a great job turning a mundane kit into something really detalied and spectacular on that goat of yours! :thumbsup:



Lil Brandon said:


> WHAT UP LUX? WHERE U AT?


I'm right here foo, the ?? is where's you and Tyler? St Louis? Louisville? Vegas? Ya'll doing big thangs huh? :thumbsup:



darkside customs said:


> :wave:What's up Mike... get some pics in here homie...haven't seen you post anything in a minute...


Life for ya, keep moving, just haven't posted the plastic... I stay lurking watchign ya'll's progress though...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 59 is looking good bro!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn Mike you getting down!!


Thanks, thats just one of the many, I got so many, I've counted over50 pics I wanna post soon.



dig_derange said:


> that 59 is looking good bro!


Thanks that means alot coming from a great builder as yourself sir!


THis car was supposed to be black and it came out like booboo so I faded microflake heavy at the bottom and very very light at the top and sprayed kandy grape over it for a deep brandywine/black cherry kandy. would've been bad black but oh well... I love the duck dodgers theme so... I need to see bout some marvin porky and daffy murals or somethin...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

My baby gurl swervin in Dad's lolo lac..


















*BE SURE TO CHECK OLD PAGES OF MY TOPIC, i GO THROUGH AND EDIT AND ADD AND MOVE PICS AROUND AND EVERYTHIGN ELSE SO CHECK EVERYTHING OUT! SOME CARS MAKE GUEST APPEARANCES, GET RE-DONE, OR HAVE BEEN SARTED YEARS AGO SO DEFINATELY CHECK THE BACK PAGES FOR HISTORY!*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Build is lookin good homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' the coolness up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Aight, I couldn't take it no mo. I was workin on something at work for once now that it's slowed back up and just had to post somethign to show I was still doing the damn thang in scale, not just 1:1 so... I present to you my '59 verty... "Duck Dodgers."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice 59!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn nice 59!!!


Thank you kind sir. All these greats compliments are really what keep me going. I tried to bring my 64 drop to work to work on a nd take a few pics for you guys but when I get here the box for it was empty. Apparently I switched boxes so I showed up empty handed. I wanna keep leaking my pics a lil at a time as I work on them. I never show "progress' just when I first get em and when they're done, or how they looked at first and how they turn out when I'm done so... Gonna try to get some action pics as well... If my baby momma has the house clean, dinner cooked, and the digi is charged I'll just do it from home...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thank you kind sir. All these greats compliments are really what keep me going. I tried to bring my 64 drop to work to work on a nd take a few pics for you guys but when I get here the box for it was empty. Apparently I switched boxes so I showed up empty handed. I wanna keep leaking my pics a lil at a time as I work on them. I never show "progress' just when I first get em and when they're done, or how they looked at first and how they turn out when I'm done so... Gonna try to get some action pics as well... If my baby momma has the house clean, dinner cooked, and the digi is charged I'll just do it from home...


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> :roflmao:


You're laughing. And guess what? When I got home wasn't $hit cooked, my kid needed to be fed, the house was at least in order, but I had to run to re-up on smoke, take my bm's lil cousin to the store b/c her mom was m.i.a., all types of crap so not all the pics I wanted but I will let these sneek peeks of the Aqua boogie '64 out.. Only thing I've doen since last time is begin stripping that interior I was doing out of there (nothing you see will remain), shaved the vent windows (went though all that trouble cutting the doors open w/o breaking them to decide it looked better without em int eh long run. Like the "big poppa 63" that was in lrm years ago. It was purple w/ pink guts and no vent windows.. Thought it was the shiznit.. And I repainted it almost the same colors it was but I faded it instead of a two tone (looks like New Style's 64 drop w/ the music notes on it), and its not kandy ultramarine I used but deja blue instead. HT testors paint has more metallic then the kandy over silver flake. lolz.










oh yea, switched over to fat whites too. SOme cars look better with fats than sknnies and this was one of em...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus these are the center caps going on the wheels for the '59... Still keeping the skinny whitewalls on there vs. the fat white I orginally had picked out for it however like I said, some look better w/ and some look better w/o! And the 59 looks better w/o!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work in here!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Sick work in here!


Thanks. posted a few pics to see if there was any interest. If its gonna be dead in here I'mma keep holding off.. lolz.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

502Regal said:


> My baby gurl swervin in Dad's lolo lac..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you back homie !


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> good to see you back homie !


Chyea hopefully by time she's driving she'll be driving her own lolo. Daddy's is off limits. Til he gets good insurance at least. lolz Thanks for the happy bday to my daughter, she'll be one on the 16th, got daddy's pockets hit! party for a kid is expensive! She only turns once though. I see you shinin thanks for all the motivation you been a real cool cat wit me for a lil while now doing nothing but motivating and showin us ill $Hit like the ragtops and I appreciate it brah!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Saturday is my oldest daughter birthday my son Steven is the 17 th & my son DreVean is the 19 th and mines was on the 6 th Ouch !


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Me and Wayne put in some mad work at the bench last night! Where was you at lux? I know I know I were sleep had to work. Anyway can we say opera window in the u know what? Shhhh! Lol.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Aight, I couldn't take it no mo. I was workin on something at work for once now that it's slowed back up and just had to post somethign to show I was still doing the damn thang in scale, not just 1:1 so... I present to you my '59 verty... "Duck Dodgers."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any progress on this?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Saturday is my oldest daughter birthday my son Steven is the 17 th & my son DreVean is the 19 th and mines was on the 6 th Ouch !


Congrats! looks like your weekend will be busy as well!



Lil Brandon said:


> Me and Wayne put in some mad work at the bench last night! Where was you at lux? I know I know I were sleep had to work. Anyway can we say opera window in the u know what? Shhhh! Lol.


 Great! Makes me smile knowing ya'll was gettin it in. Naw actually was at Joe's most the evening chargin my batts chillin wit him then went home to sleep. lolz



sinicle said:


> any progress on this?


Suspension, cylinders and springs, just needs plumbed. I love your 67! WHen I grow up maybe I can build remotely that clean. Where'd you get the skirts?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks homie, i made those skirts. Markie is sending me a few kits for me to make skirts for, i'll do a how to when i get them.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Thanks homie, i made those skirts. Markie is sending me a few kits for me to make skirts for, i'll do a how to when i get them.


Sweet! I'll stay tuned!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> One must be gay to make photoshop leik dees won.


lol djlatin does not approve


----------



## Cleveland Brown (May 19, 2012)

FirmeHoe in the arse said:


> check out firmejoe getin it from the rear
> 
> View attachment 496616


*******


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Why is it a burn on me when these **** have ghey pictures saved :dunno:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Why is it a burn on me when these **** have ghey pictures saved :dunno:


:werd: they're the one right click saving faggotry :burn:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What up Mike ya Homie that one looks more black cherry now the 59 :h5: / I see they bought that bs ova huh :rant:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> What up Mike ya Homie that one looks more black cherry now the 59 :h5: / I see they bought that bs ova huh :rant:


Chyea, haters gon hate. I need to post pics BAD.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Slothridingmike


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Slothridingmike


Bwahahaha Nutridingjoe. lolz. You gotta be king of the jungle wit those nut swangin skills. Prolly swang by ya toes and erthang huh? lolz.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lmao! Nutridinjoe that's his new name!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that 59 is lookin damn good mike


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lonnie said:


> that 59 is lookin damn good mike


THanks brah. We never did get together fam, whatchu been building lately?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Bwahahaha Nutridingjoe. lolz. You gotta be king of the jungle wit those nut swangin skills. Prolly swang by ya toes and erthang huh? lolz.


 DAMMIT MIKE LOOKS LIKE HE'S SWINGING ON SOME COCONUTS SCREAMING WEE WHAWHAWEEEEEEEEE GAY PEOPLE :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Seymore Blue, wuz cracc'n homie :drama:enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice hopper and vid Dre!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Bwahahaha Nutridingjoe. lolz. You gotta be king of the jungle wit those nut swangin skills. Prolly swang by ya toes and erthang huh? lolz.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe dippin in the low low...
Damn that's a beautiful ride...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> nice hopper and vid Dre!


 thanks Hock


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That bitch works!!!!! Love how the ass end gets off about 3 good licks in!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> That bitch works!!!!! Love how the ass end gets off about 3 good licks in!!!


Qft.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

The 59 is almost done. Just needs glass, boot repainted, body recleared, and lights. I'm loving it! VERY detailed lookin under the hood. haven't been on here much today b/c I been working on it.. lolz


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Good sh!t goin' on uo in here.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

guess I'll leak some archive pics finally. Aolt turned out as 1 sec videos on accient however this accident led to me being able to shoot video now! watch it! that means hopping videos! stay tuned, this shits gonna get good.



The duck is almost done, needs few things like battery w/ cables, fuel line ran, lenses, boot, chevy wheel chips, etc








VERY old school build, 5.0 thats been built prolly bette rpart of 12-15 yrs. Brought it back out to redo.








Spy pic of the '58 impala thats almost done. Needs trunk and some foil work.








Elco SS, better pics of it...
















94 impala's guts in the making, right hand drive, some other stuff... tv's on the rear dash, gotta do a console and rear sat arrangement. I'll do this one myself.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ha ha.. few more b4 bed. i'll upload more later or sumthin.

Un finished pic of the ol lady's charger on 20" golds.








The 94 Impala, need to finihs the guts and do the roof!








Guts to the red 70 monte, missing the back dash and needs a few touches.








My ol lady's been on an interior kick, it's what she likes to do so her and my lil cousin Lyric did this '01 t-bird up
















Why if it isn't the duck.. Ol skoo boltons on course..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Some killer builds bro,I like how you made Roadster caps on the 59


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Some killer builds bro,I like how you made Roadster caps on the 59


Thanks, I keep somethign goin on just never post it. THe roadster caps are from hoppin hydros! Jeff hooked it up 4 me.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

[/URL][/IMG]

One of those accidental 1 sec. videos I was talkin bout. Tryna take pics and shot video like an idiot.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Here's my 60 apache work truck. Needs a few odds and ends but mostly done.








ANother of the 94 impala's guts...








The duck.








57 drop that I got from lil brandon. He wanted to see if the 55 uptop would fit on a 57 so he got thie body for like $3 at the swapmeet. he said if I chopped the top I could have it. so I did and used it to practice paint on. didn't come out bad, just hard to catch all the candies and flakes and crap.
























More of the 64 vert radical I salvaged from 5-6 old impala hopper bodies.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Integra I built when I was like 11. Forever ago, somehow I still got it unchanged..








Die cast 60 I'm salvaging. When I say there was nothing but a body I mean NOTHING. And even that was hit, it's come a long way and will be nice when completed.








Better pics of the childhoold 70 monte..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ol lady's bucket.








Root beer trey drop








Fenderwells all cut out where it was a dancer formerly.
















the 58, needs some detail work and the trunk done....
































The 56 bel air is now on gold d's..








Apache jump on it... jump on it..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I need thos lil caps for the end or to mold something up b/c I'm missing them, bought th ekit off ebay and that was the only thign missing..








Just for cemetaryangel, the pontiac on the trailor.. lolz..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I ride..









She rides.. Or sleeps.








Family always together..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I see you finally drop the bomb on us, nice work Mike rides look'n good homie :nicoderm: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

67dancer on a dead 7.2 volts doing it's thang going through th epaces. next video will be hot and tha car will be super sayan. lolz







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good shit,homie!67 Impys pretty hard too!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*show dat 61 on a side shot icu hit'n bumper don't make me doit Bwuhahahahahaa *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> *show dat 61 on a side shot icu hit'n bumper don't make me doit Bwuhahahahahaa *


Come on wit it! lolz. I have HELLA hoppers I need to shoot video of and post. That was just a trial. Plus next vids will be off 12v car battery on all the next cars. Only one car to get workign right, my regal ain't doing shit. lolz. I mean it's been on the bumper the past like 7 yrs then I restrung it and changed motors, now its fallin on it's face. ughh.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hey bro you have some nice clean stock cars cant lie about that but i see no clean hoppers


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hey bro you have some nice clean stock cars cant lie about that but i see no clean hoppers


Coming to a youtub enear you sir!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> New ALMOST DONE pics of Luxury tax! Needs headliner, spinners, tailights, side mirror, just a few lil detail odds and ends and it'll be a done deal.


Speaking of which I wetsanded and re-cleared this pos last night so it would look more like it did at first before that bullshit duplicolor clear. 









Also re-cleared my 56 belAir, it had a few scuffs in teh clear that didn't quite go through the paint so a quick wetsand and re-clear and I had two fo my lolo's back lookin immaculate.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Still got it go'n on homie. !!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks dre!
I've posted prgress in the Dena4Life thread. my hopper build has begun.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Speaking of which I wetsanded and re-cleared this pos last night so it would look more like it did at first before that bullshit duplicolor clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are looking good up in here homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Puttin' in some work; I can dig it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds are looking good up in here homie


Thank you sir, means alot coming from one of the best! Your builds are CRAZY! You should post more, peopel are dying to see whatcha got!



Tonioseven said:


> Puttin' in some work; I can dig it. :thumbsup:


Thanks, and yes I stay puttin in work reppin my set. The 61 hopper is very close to done, the CCF cuildoff 64 is closing in on being done, I'mma start on this next...


















It'll be crazy.. 67 Caprice.. prolly do like a mint green or somethign with a Lowridingmike fade to a darker green on the bottom.. On all chromes or golds w/ tan guts. I love my tan guts!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thank you sir, means alot coming from one of the best! Your builds are CRAZY! You should post more, peopel are dying to see whatcha got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preciate it homie means alot just tryn to keep up with d best of'em lot of great builders here on lay it low i havent been postin much lately but i am working on sum game changin shit gonna focos on finishing the replicas iv started will start postin again real soon homie thx for d comp


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Man dat 68 caprice is gonna b sick i deff want 1 in my collection to gonna hook 1 up later down d line when i get sum of my replicas out d way but ur caprice is coming along nice homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thank you sir, means alot coming from one of the best! Your builds are CRAZY! You should post more, peopel are dying to see whatcha got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: cant wait to see this 1 done!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Man dat 68 caprice is gonna b sick i deff want 1 in my collection to gonna hook 1 up later down d line when i get sum of my replicas out d way but ur caprice is coming along nice homie


Hopefully, plans are mint green w/ a Lowridingmike fade to a darker green at the bottom.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: cant wait to see this 1 done!


Thanks, me either, I got too many cars, I need to have em all finished and do somethign with em. so far on my topic I've posted...

purple 69 superbee
was green now red 64 Ht
green 87 regal
purple 61 Ht
baby blue 76 glasshouse
green pt cruiser
yellow 63 Ht
red/purple 66 riviera
green 63 Ht
pink 62 Ht
Black 64 Ht
orange 64 vert
was black now purple 69 charger
red 87 regal
green 62 catalina
purple ls monte
lime green 57 nomad
brown 31 Ford Model A
Orange 51 bel Air vert
silver flake/green 94 impala
blue/teal 64 vert
orange 86 elco ss
blue 56 bel Air Ht
teal 62 Ht
was black now Teal 61 vert
brown 67 Ht
brown 63 Vert
red 60 Apache
unbuilt '62 vert
green/purple 01 Viper
brandywine 59 vert
purple 58 Ht
REd 77 Monte
green 70 monte
red 70 monte
blue 63 Ht
black 5.0 vert
pink 01 thunderbird
pink/purple 57 vert
yellow 95 intergra
pink 60 vert
blue 67 Ht
lime green car trailor
red/purple 61 Ht
unpainted (gonna be red)64 Ht
pink/purple 67 caprice

And I still got all of em, plus bout 20 die casts, and prolly a few more tha tI haven't posted.. and/or don't exist anymore.. out of those 46 listed, 21 still need to be finshed. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Just when I thought I was hammered between my 61 and 64 projects out of the blue Lonnie from MCBA gave me a hit. lemme get 3 sets of pegusus rims, a 60 impala never out the saran wrap, and a gold & chrome bumper kit for $35. Which is very good news! Only bad parts about that is... I just placed an order for some new rims from hoppin hydros week before last or so (had to get redwalls anyways), and.... The 60 is already almost done. Pics coming soon! Box stock quick build using that Revvin red w/ gm garnet red belly,and engine compartment on gold pegusus, bumpe rkit, white an red guts, 2 pumps 10 batts in the trunk... Been saving the decal work for my ol lady (she loves doing decals) so tonight while she's doing that I'mma take pics.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoorider187 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice car mike I will post pics of mine soon


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

THis sucks, camera on the phone broke so still no pics of the 60. I brought it to work today though, I may swindle someone into takin pics and emailin em to me.. We'll see...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay, pics are here..

I present.. my 60 quick build,"The Recipe" Still needs a few odds and ends. Glass a bumper, mirror, door handles and antennae










TRUNK, STREET SETUP, 2 PUMPS 3 SQUARES, 10 BATTS. THis isn't even the lowrider edtion, its the cali wheels, I just happened to have alot of extra 60 lowrider stuff. lolz









Here's the motor all chromed out. With as much detail as this car came with I'mma DEFINATELY have to build another one of these an danother 58 both w/ more time, photo etch, and detail pieves (plugwires, steel braid radiator hoses, etc.)


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Whassup Playa'?!!! Just stoppin' by to let'cha know I've been checkin' ya'll out & everything's lookin' good bro!!! I'll be back on the scene full speed once I get moved into my new crib next week! Take care & check ya' later Bro!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks, and congrats on the new spot! Keep it low and on th estreet [email protected]


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thank you sir, means alot coming from one of the best! Your builds are CRAZY! You should post more, peopel are dying to see whatcha got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 trip'n off the color you wanna paint the caprice even  LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> trip'n off the color you wanna paint the caprice even  LOL


That's funny. I just switched back from spice to dro like last week. My ol lady made me do it, said spice been killin too many folk which is true.

My 60 is done, Aces high 61 is finished, I built a inca gold 62 drop as a trophy along w/ lil brandon's orange 64 , tbone11's black 62 bubbletop, and lil david's green 64. All I have left to do is the ccf 64 and my bench is clean and ready to start/finish some new stuff. Here's the only pic I could find of the trophy models, I couldn't make the actual car show it was for, I had to work..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Better pics of th e62 vert I built as a trophy to give away as well as my m.c.c.'s trophies they built to give away as well... Wish I could've kept it after building it, was pretty fresh for a few hour build..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Better pics of th e62 vert I built as a trophy to give away as well as my m.c.c.'s trophies they built to give away as well... Wish I could've kept it after building it, was pretty fresh for a few hour build..


 TTT shit Mike yall put'n it down nice work homie, is the shop open 24/7 lol my nig keep on pimp'n cuzzo


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> TTT shit Mike yall put'n it down nice work homie, is the shop open 24/7 lol my nig keep on pimp'n cuzzo


Thanks brah, yea those guys get pretty serio. I just try to hang most time.. lolz I need to post some progress, these 1:1's and work been keepin a nikka out the game!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Better pics of th e62 vert I built as a trophy to give away as well as my m.c.c.'s trophies they built to give away as well... Wish I could've kept it after building it, was pretty fresh for a few hour build..



Tight work right there!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Better pics of th e62 vert I built as a trophy to give away as well as my m.c.c.'s trophies they built to give away as well... Wish I could've kept it after building it, was pretty fresh for a few hour build..



those are badass!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I think this belongs to you sir! I think it's about time you come pick it up that way it is with its rightful new owner.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> I think this belongs to you sir! I think it's about time you come pick it up that way it is with its rightful new owner.


No sir! He said its mine! 




No really....







Damn I tried :roflmao:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> I think this belongs to you sir! I think it's about time you come pick it up that way it is with its rightful new owner.


Or you can sell it to me


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll trade u a cutlass g body and a big body fleet wood for your 63 wagon!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I think this belongs to you sir! I think it's about time you come pick it up that way it is with its rightful new owner.


Dammit I need to start coming around.. lolz Thanks brah, I want a 63 wagon BAD!!!!!! lolz I been negotiating on this 60 wagon from R&R on ebay for $20 shipped...


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

What up Roll Models?!!! Looks like ya'll are gettin' ready to bring the fire!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> What up Roll Models?!!! Looks like ya'll are gettin' ready to bring the fire!!!


Sup brotha! long tim eno se! Get it in lets see dat cutty! Bout to start a fleetwood as we see.. Its gettin the treatment. I'm thinking all chrome or all gold plated undies ffa sho.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My 53 ford Kustom
























































Still needs some decals, handles, mirrors, spotlights, lake pipes, etc.. and final clear..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Got a parts car out the scrap pile for the quarter window posts.. This side is good..








Okay, so it ths side.. I'm good...








So I'll chop em out and throw it in the gutta..








In order to fix this, my b-day present from my club homie Tyler (Tbone11), waited over two years for this!








I dunno if I'mma juice it yet or not, never seen one with juice before..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hoppers:67 impala dancer, setitoff 62 hopper, full interior 63 dancer, ace 61 hopper, 61 vert hopper, regal hopper..








Die casts:33 Willys,67 impala, 64 GTO, 60 impala, 95 Caprice, 57 belair,01 Thunderbird
Plastic:93 Fleetwood, 53 Ford








Diecasts:01 Viper, 99 Beetle
Plastic:60 Apache,57 Nomad, car trailor, 99 PT Cruiser, 99 Beetle, 95 intergra,86 Elco SS,69 Superbee, 67 impala








Plastic:66 Riviera,76Glasshouse,57 Belair,87 regal, 59 impala,51 Belair,63drop,63 impala,64 drop, 58 impala








Plastic:60 Impala, 88 monte Ls, 56 belair, 62 catalina,64 drop, 70 monte,70 monte,63 impala,94 impala








Plastic:69 Charger,64 impala,62 impala, 61 impala








47 Cars and I still got like another 10-20 to build/add. I'm running outta room fast! lolz


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the Ford, the Cragers and wide whites really look good.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

avidinha said:


> I like the Ford, the Cragers and wide whites really look good.


Thanks, I love it as well.. One fo my new favorites.. Never thought I'd like building a kustom, seen em in the pasts and always hated the style, but this one sticks out.. Makes me wonder how nice alot of those I never paid much attention to really are in real life.. :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, so it ths side.. I'm good.../ WTF DID YOU DO TO THAT ONE :guns: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Okay, so it ths side.. I'm good.../ WTF DID YOU DO TO THAT ONE :guns: ...


Apparently my resin casting homie had a failure.. Which is fine by me, I needed the posts out of it.. he's got a scrapyard full of failed caddies, parts, etc...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Build em fool! Or send to chrome next week! Ill do it with ya. Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Build em fool! Or send to chrome next week! Ill do it with ya. Lol


I dunno bout next week its the first of the month (rents due) but the week after I can dig it! I got three cars chrome to send for.. Arent you on the road??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Not yet. Waitin on jay as always.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Not yet. Waitin on jay as always.



Wait for it.....









Wait for it..



















Thats my buddy though.. Good peoples... Good thing bout living roudn the block from him is when he says he's on the way... I can look down the street and see if he's for real or not.. lolz


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro... What the hell did u do to that Lac? Seen sun much?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> My 53 ford Kustom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude this is the best car youv done in my eyes. Great job homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dammm you got a collection.. I like the green nomad, the catilina, the ford fo sho, the orange car with the white top and the car with the blower... 

I know rent is due! so you can just ship those to me next month! its all good!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Damn bro... What the hell did u do to that Lac? Seen sun much?


I dunno what happened when brah molded this... I'm just glad it failed, I needed parts. lolz



halfasskustoms said:


> Dude this is the best car youv done in my eyes. Great job homie.


Thanks brah, hadt o step outside my element and it proved good. Gave me a new appreciation for the 50s-70s style kustoms, been diggin more and more lately.. (getting old!)



Hydrohype said:


> Dammm you got a collection.. I like the green nomad, the catilina, the ford fo sho, the orange car with the white top and the car with the blower...
> 
> I know rent is due! so you can just ship those to me next month! its all good!


THanks, which car with a blower, I got a million of em.. lolz THanks hydrohype!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:wave: ... 



 :wave: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :wave: ...
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: ...


I can't pull up, I have no camera. If one of my homies wanna shoot it, I'll pull up in a couple whips just for fun..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I can't pull up, I have no camera. If one of my homies wanna shoot it, I'll pull up in a couple whips just for fun..


That sucks homie shit you steped your game up and can't display your shit,all that money you get'n down there, fool you betta go by one lol homie, I know you got it under control :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> That sucks homie shit you steped your game up and can't display your shit,all that money you get'n down there, fool you betta go by one lol homie, I know you got it under control :thumbsup: ...


SHit, I'm going through a seperation again with my baby mamma, right at the 1st of the month when rent is due I had to come up with the other half of the bills and th espur of the moment. She took the laptop and phone wit her. Been rough being away from my daughter these last two days I aint even been caring about models for real.. And I just ordered a bunch or parts,resin,supplies.. There goes the other half of my bread... :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> SHit, I'm going through a seperation again with my baby mamma, right at the 1st of the month when rent is due I had to come up with the other half of the bills and th espur of the moment. She took the laptop and phone wit her. Been rough being away from my daughter these last two days I aint even been caring about models for real.. And I just ordered a bunch or parts,resin,supplies.. There goes the other half of my bread... :facepalm:


Shit I know the feel'n homie,its real fucked up when the children get caught up in the middle of all the B/S and yet we're suppose to be grown right you split she splits the shit gets split up she gets the kids and your stuck,then you say fuck it its what ever and i do mean what ever cause I tell you I shouldn't even be with mines all the shit we been through but I'm still here could be some place else but the next female don't know shit about me then to find out she ain't even my type lol a ma fucka can't win for loose'n be strong homie and prepare yourself for the bullshit if it ever happens again buy the shit you miss when she decide to get a wild hair up her ass and bounce go to court and get custody or partial custody of your daughter that way you could have her full time or part time you to young to be go'n through it with the baby mama's drama homie,keep your mind right,thats why hot boy ain't here with me now that boy lost his mind and got caught up in some stupid dum shit :facepalm: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Shit I know the feel'n homie,its real fucked up when the children get caught up in the middle of all the B/S and yet we're suppose to be grown right you split she splits the shit gets split up she gets the kids and your stuck,then you say fuck it its what ever and i do mean what ever cause I tell you I shouldn't even be with mines all the shit we been through but I'm still here could be some place else but the next female don't know shit about me then to find out she ain't even my type lol a ma fucka can't win for loose'n be strong homie and prepare yourself for the bullshit if it ever happens again buy the shit you miss when she decide to get a wild hair up her ass and bounce go to court and get custody or partial custody of your daughter that way you could have her full time or part time you to young to be go'n through it with the baby mama's drama homie,keep your mind right,thats why hot boy ain't here with me now that boy lost his mind and got caught up in some stupid dum shit :facepalm: ...


Aww man, I already still got the no contact order and parental rights (half custody/$33 a week child support lolz I pay standard of living difference based on how much mor ethan her that I make) when we were apart for 6-7 months the last time, I never went back to court to reverse anything, just incase this sorta thign happened again and I'm glad I didn't. I
ll have my daughter all weekend.. This time was pretty easy, we both were like,"Fuck it, if we can't get any respect outta each other then we need not fight in front of th ekid", plus she ain't have her rent money. it was closed case. It's all good though, like I said, got plenty of new stuff to build and build with, getting cold, nothing but projects and time my direction. Just wish I had as much money.. Baby gurl will be fine, she's just not likeing sleeping over there much.. She knows pop's house is home!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

mmmmmh icu homie,I'm gonna have to get me one of those lacs I wanna 61 wagon tho my cuzz'n reggie had 1 bac in the days boy that ***** kept some females, just take your time homie :drama: you know whats up ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

If ya need some cash....I can take that cadi off your hands:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tha cadi goes no where other than back to me or tbone sorry coast. Doubt hell get rid of it anyway.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^^ what he said. Very special gift from and very special friend..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man mike my advice is its cheaper to keep her in more ways then one biggest is your baby girl mayne then get your ducks lined up in a row if you still not digging your lady and bounce but do it when your ready financially sound and your mind is right cause when I comes to custody battles the mother always wins homie unless she is a junky your gonna get stuck paying for her and your baby feel me good luck homeboy


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Just drop her like a bad habit and get paid under the table......




Jk. Rollin is probly right


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Yup yup just make nice with the chick for now get your game tight then throw up the deuces


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS UP MIKE HOPE ITS ALL GOOD PLAYER WITH YOU AND YOURS IF NOT HOMIE KEEP ON PUSH'N AND DON'T LOOK BACK BULL SHIT LIVES IN THE PAST AND WE ALL KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT RIGHT NOW WHEN IT COMES TO YOU AND YOURS :h5: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> WHATS UP MIKE HOPE ITS ALL GOOD PLAYER WITH YOU AND YOURS IF NOT HOMIE KEEP ON PUSH'N AND DON'T LOOK BACK BULL SHIT LIVES IN THE PAST AND WE ALL KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT RIGHT NOW WHEN IT COMES TO YOU AND YOURS :h5: ...


x 2 Bro... raise your daughter to be lady. so she wont end up with no dumb ass and she wont be putting another real man through the BS..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> x 2 Bro... raise your daughter to be lady. so she wont end up with no dumb ass and she wont be putting another real man through the BS..


A-MEN TO THAT !!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that 60 wagon homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 on the 60 wagon,keep your head up bro,I'm so lucky I found the right girl that will be having my kid,a lot of times tho we don't know if they really the one til they fuck us over..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Tha cadi goes no where other than back to me or tbone sorry coast. Doubt hell get rid of it anyway.


i thought you guys were casting the 4 door big body?! LOL....what happened to my cutty hood?! :dunno:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 550489
> 
> View attachment 550490


*WHAT IT DO BABY BOY?!!! JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I STOPPED BY & HIT'CHA UP WHILE I WAS ON HERE TODAY VIA COMPUTER BEIN' THAT I CAN'T TYPE IN MY SIGNATURE RED FONTS WHEN I'M ON HERE FROM MY PHONE!L:biggrin:L!!! BUT YEAH BRO I SEE YA' DOIN' YA' THANG WIT' THE MODELS...ALL BIGG BODY LAC'D UP & ERRYTHANG!L:biggrin:L AGAIN!!! $H!!!T MANE U GOT ME WANTIN' TO BREAK MINE BACK OUT AGAIN NOW...BUT,CHECK THIZ OUT ON A $ERIOU$ NOTE! AS FAR AS YA' PERSONAL $HT...KEEP YA' HEAD UP & KEEP IT PIMPIN' BRUH!!! YOU'RE YOUNG & U GOT $TYLE HMIE! TRUST ME! LIVE ,LEARN & WIN IN THE END! AT THIZ POINT IN YA' PERSONAL LIFE,YA' BABY GIRL IS PRIORITY #1!!! & THIZ HOBBY THAT WE DO WILL HELP TO KEEP U ELEVATED! WIT' THAT BEIN' SAID... FUCK THE BULL$HIT,GET'CHA MONEY,RAISE YOUR DAUGHTER,BUILD YOUR MODELS,HIT YOUR MF'N $WITCHE$ & U ALREADY KNOW THE RE$T...$TAY "" & KEEP IT LOW HOMIE!!! *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks for everyone's positive thoughts and kind words. It helps to hear my peers keep it real on the priorities and what not. But all is well, I see my kid everyday, she pretty much still lives wit daddy which is all I gave a fuck about. Got through the hard part of the bills so more cool shit on teh way, TIngos is doing my 60 wagon's interior, my CCF build off 64 is amost done, all types of cool shit going on. Gonna try to fuck my b/m tonight so hopefully we'll have a camera and laptop at the crib after work.. Stay tuned.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *WHAT IT DO BABY BOY?!!! JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I STOPPED BY & HIT'CHA UP WHILE I WAS ON HERE TODAY VIA COMPUTER BEIN' THAT I CAN'T TYPE IN MY SIGNATURE RED FONTS WHEN I'M ON HERE FROM MY PHONE!L:biggrin:L!!! BUT YEAH BRO I SEE YA' DOIN' YA' THANG WIT' THE MODELS...ALL BIGG BODY LAC'D UP & ERRYTHANG!L:biggrin:L AGAIN!!! $H!!!T MANE U GOT ME WANTIN' TO BREAK MINE BACK OUT AGAIN NOW...BUT,CHECK THIZ OUT ON A $ERIOU$ NOTE! AS FAR AS YA' PERSONAL $HT...KEEP YA' HEAD UP & KEEP IT PIMPIN' BRUH!!! YOU'RE YOUNG & U GOT $TYLE HMIE! TRUST ME! LIVE ,LEARN & WIN IN THE END! AT THIZ POINT IN YA' PERSONAL LIFE,YA' BABY GIRL IS PRIORITY #1!!! & THIZ HOBBY THAT WE DO WILL HELP TO KEEP U ELEVATED! WIT' THAT BEIN' SAID... FUCK THE BULL$HIT,GET'CHA MONEY,RAISE YOUR DAUGHTER,BUILD YOUR MODELS,HIT YOUR MF'N $WITCHE$ & U ALREADY KNOW THE RE$T...$TAY "" & KEEP IT LOW HOMIE!!! *


I have to say homie, you are MY *****! lolz Brah keep doing the damn thang all by yo damnself too I see ya showin out that cutty is SO SERIOUS! Tyrna hang wit ya'll big dogs with the fleet and shit but I still got ALOT of other projects and gotta get a 94 impala parts car so it's gonna be a min on dat one. Watch out for "SooWoo 64" and "Tha Lightshow" ls monte coming REAL SOON. Aqua boogie 64 will be directly behind those two once they're fisnished and released.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Btter late than never!








Lil engine pockup....








A lil sneek peek of the guts..








Som of th eundies foiled, real springs, donuts and cylinder thingys in there really can't tell wtf is going on though..








Trunk fulla resin.. 3 pumps 14 batts 2 subs and amp and an eq..








I'll add the headliner and flip down screen and that'll be it for the video dept. thanks to Jeremy Mathis.. Also got some resin A-pillar guages going up as well..


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Btter late than never!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

face108 said:


> Thats tight....


Thanks brah,its a work in progress,, Keep in minds its an amt! lolz


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Mike!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Nice work Mike!


Thanks brah, TTT for more progress pics comign tonight I fI don't pass out first. Taking Adriana (my daughter) trick or treating at the zoo after an 11.5 hour work day, so by time I get home and smoke, might feel like just knoddin out.. we'll see!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

thats a wicked 64. Good work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn mike that bitch is bad!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah, TTT for more progress pics comign tonight I fI don't pass out first. Taking Adriana (my daughter) trick or treating at the zoo after an 11.5 hour work day, so by time I get home and smoke, might feel like just knoddin out.. we'll see!


Aight heres the photoetch and the decals from trend.















And just because.. under construction pic of my gbody hopper. Regal Carlo LS or something like dat..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well dayum this *****'ro done started set trip'n and bang'n on lay it mutha fucc'n low :facepalm: :nosad: ( lol ) yet as always homie nice builds I'm dig'n the 6 four my nig ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> well dayum this *****'ro done started set trip'n and bang'n on lay it mutha fucc'n low :facepalm: :nosad: ( lol ) yet as always homie nice builds I'm dig'n the 6 four my nig ...


Is what it is.. soowoo if you claim it. lolz Thanks for the comps...
Some more goodies..
NOS hoppin hydros vogues fresh out the pack awaiting some herb deeks..









Then some skirts for the foe from ya boi jeremy mathis..








now time to sit back and do a "Dena4life", blow doe doe and build. I got alot of loose ends to tighten up. No kid tonite, ol lady at work til 3am, home alone and off work 2ma. Alot fo work fittin to go down... Laundry too. Can't forget bout the laundry... lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

It has begun!








Flamed up!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I ain't mad at cha,as long as you happy do'n you homie,I did mines and now I'm color blind but I still recognize,smoke yo ass off teenager lol uffin: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I ain't mad at cha,as long as you happy do'n you homie,I did mines and now I'm color blind but I still recognize,smoke yo ass off teenager lol uffin: ...


Fa my Glaucoma.. lolz for realz tho..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I ain't mad at cha,as long as you happy do'n you homie,I did mines and now I'm color blind but I still recognize,smoke yo ass off teenager lol uffin: ...


Plus you must be color blind have you seen th ecolor of my 1:1? lolz


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> well dayum this *****'ro done started set trip'n and bang'n on lay it mutha fucc'n low :facepalm: :nosad: ( lol ) yet as always homie nice builds I'm dig'n the 6 four my nig ...


Naw, you need to check out the new Franklin Ink. It's all love as far as the colors go.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Plus you must be color blind have you seen th ecolor of my 1:1? lolz


the blue coupe you posted on my page couple months ago :yes: 



Tonioseven said:


> Naw, you need to check out the new Franklin Ink. It's all love as far as the colors go.


 boutta go look now I need some of that :yes: :sprint:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Naw, you need to check out the new Franklin Ink. It's all love as far as the colors go.


Yup dey tight.



Dre1only said:


> the blue coupe you posted on my page couple months ago :yes:
> 
> boutta go look now I need some of that :yes: :sprint:


Yea check em on out..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

face108 said:


> Thats tight....


X64


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'll be puttin work up here soon. Have gotten some stuff done just been holding out on pics.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:inout:lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Check out the customcarforums pg, I've already pics of some new work in there... heres a teaser..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Btter late than never!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> Lowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > Btter late than never!
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > Nada que estoy quemado... Listo para construir mi 1:1 ranfla.. Models get viejo after a while..
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Well your line up is shaping up very nicely now.. So you can get back to poppin off those badass interiors! lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Update on project 67 caprice.. bodywork is almost complete then it's time to start building. THanks agaoin goes out to Sandcast for sponsoring the 68 caddy roof that got grafted in..

Next:
Aqua boogie 64 vert WILL BE COMPLETED B4 NEWYEARS!
Lightshow LS Monte WILL BE COMPLETED B4 NEWYEARS!
83 cutlass hopper is painted and detailed, just ordered the motors, building the hopper chassis for it now then comes guts..
CCF "Soowoo 64" is pretty much done
60 drop has started got my resin boot, paint, cruiser skirts,and bout to order SERVOS and rims for it..
LS Regal hopper's remake will be completed prolly by th eend of the week if I don't have to order another motor for it as well.. Got my hands full!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


X2 diggin dat red 64 much props homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks Dre and pina, I need to do/post more work. I've been REALLY burnt ou tlately. All I've done is put the green regal back together and put it on the bumper.. Guess pics/vids of it ar ecoming next... Once I'v ecollected a few mor epart sI'll post my buildoff build. GOt leds, photoetch everything, rare tires, all types of resin, you name it, I'm doin it. Except servo setup. Undecided on that one, to where I'd hide my motors and keep an opening trunk and full interior.. Gonna have to ponder that one out...


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 567775
> 
> Update on project 67 caprice.. bodywork is almost complete then it's time to start building. THanks agaoin goes out to Sandcast for sponsoring the 68 caddy roof that got grafted in..
> 
> ...


Slo down mike sheesh i just ordered some motors to fo my hopper bottoms


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

face108 said:


> Slo down mike sheesh i just ordered some motors to fo my hopper bottoms


No. YOU SLOW DOWN! You the one wit all the badass builds. Nothing but mediocre quck builds this-a-way.. Plus according to some Roll models Don't build their own cars anywayz.. We got trolls under the bench in sweatshops.. lolz


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Next:
> Aqua boogie 64 vert WILL BE COMPLETED B4 NEWYEARS!
> Lightshow LS Monte WILL BE COMPLETED B4 NEWYEARS!
> 83 cutlass hopper is painted and detailed, just ordered the motors, building the hopper chassis for it now then comes guts..
> ...


Damn! Do work mane!

keep em coming


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> No. YOU SLOW DOWN! You the one wit all the badass builds. Nothing but mediocre quck builds this-a-way.. Plus according to some Roll models Don't build their own cars anywayz.. We got trolls under the bench in sweatshops.. lolz


Lol im just trying to keep up wit yall but it seem like i cant catch up especially wit the list you just put out Roll models dont build there own cars lmao who ever said that need to do some research i see lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> No. YOU SLOW DOWN! You the one wit all the badass builds. Nothing but mediocre quck builds this-a-way.. Plus according to some Roll models Don't build their own cars anywayz.. We got trolls under the bench in sweatshops.. lolz


 WERE HAVE I HEARD THAT BEFORE ALL YOU FORGOT ABOUT WAS THE COOKIES ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 567775
> 
> Update on project 67 caprice.. bodywork is almost complete then it's time to start building. THanks agaoin goes out to Sandcast for sponsoring the 68 caddy roof that got grafted in..
> 
> ...


Hey everyone been layin low lately with x-mas and everything else. BOught and have been driving my new truck the last two months so thats taken my time and money as well. 89 Ram Charger 4x4 lifted. Anywayz, lightsow is on schedule almost done looking hella good, aqua boogie needs interior and trunk doen and its a wrap, my cutlass hoppers body is done, thats it (behind schedule), Soowoo hasn't been touched (way behind schedule), my 60 drop's roof has been cut off and the doors cut open, its sittin at brandon's, and lastly my ls regal hopper is done. Pics or nothin, hopefully getting posted tonight when I get hoem from work. *STAY TUNED*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno: :run:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :dunno: :run:


Hold your horses, I been @ work since like 7 and didn't get in til 3:30 4, int he morning last night. Went bar hoppin and ran into my baby mama. we had a great time bonding with each other... Both hugging my bathroom floor taking turns upchuckin.. I can't do clears man, chasing screwdrivers with budlight is a bad habit i'mma have to break soon.. lolz I only had two... of each.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you know I gotta fucc with you right if I don't who will j/k homie poor Mr. Chuck catch'n upper cuts lol :inout:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> you know I gotta fucc with you right if I don't who will j/k homie poor Mr. Chuck catch'n upper cuts lol :inout:



Lightshow 86 ls monte almost there...




















































Heres a reason I've been slower other than my taking care of my daughter andrelationship issues.. 89 ram charger to pull my 1:1 lolo caddy wit..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

heres aqua boogie's new shoes(gold d's still but w/ vogues). thje motor, chassis, belly and foiling is all done. all thats left is interior and turnk w/ pesco setup!







More of soowoo64 was tryna capture detail int eh photoetch, resin goodies,switches in the dash, etc. but its hard as hell!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

More of soowoo64 was tryna capture detail int eh photoetch, resin goodies,switches in the dash, etc. but its hard as hell!


























THe whole time I was posting pics I was puttin this lil one to sleep. can't tell me ya'll have had better photoshoots with a kid in your lap knocked the whole time.. lolz








Til next time when I post my new hoppers my 64 drop and my ls monte completely done.. I might post a few bonus pics as well of a few other cars that have had certain changes!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

whoooo shit... good stuff homie... you got to get that camera dialed in so we can those details.....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> whoooo shit... good stuff homie... you got to get that camera dialed in so we can those details.....


Thanks brah, tryna keep it somewhat interesting in here.. Yea I'm gettign the hang of the camera and its settings though, you can sorta tell torwards the end.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Pop a molly, and roll wit me for a night I'm fittin to be in the lightshow.. She's getting done TONIGHT! Don't forget ya orange juice! 





I jumped in tha rap game I ain't have a name yet, but I had a stoopid chain and a fruity bracelet, blue and yellow jacob, gucci mane the glacier, higher than a martian cause I rode here on a spaceship! yep! My stones so gawdamn purty, stones same color michael jackson after surgery!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lightshow 86 ls monte almost there...
> 
> View attachment 585015
> View attachment 585016
> ...


The MC is look'n so much better the gold bmf brought the paint out look'n good on the gold 1's brah ... the truck tho made me flash back its a video on youtube were some crazy ass white boys burn rubber til the wheels blow out tires fly off and the rim was throwin more flames then a low rider go'n down crenshaw ... 





Lowridingmike said:


> More of soowoo64 was tryna capture detail int eh photoetch, resin goodies,switches in the dash, etc. but its hard as hell!
> View attachment 585038
> View attachment 585039
> View attachment 585040
> ...


your put'n in work on your damu 64,looks nice homie,most detail I've seen done on any of your builds TTT my ***** glad things is go'n back to the norms with you and yo fam but I'am start'n to wonder why lil mama always sleep in most of your pics :420: wth nah homie jus joke'n KUTGW :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> The MC is look'n so much better the gold bmf brought the paint out look'n good on the gold 1's brah ... the truck tho made me flash back its a video on youtube were some crazy ass white boys burn rubber til the wheels blow out tires fly off and the rim was throwin more flames then a low rider go'n down crenshaw ...
> 
> 
> 
> your put'n in work on your damu 64,looks nice homie,most detail I've seen done on any of your builds TTT my ***** glad things is go'n back to the norms with you and yo fam but I'am start'n to wonder why lil mama always sleep in most of your pics :420: wth nah homie jus joke'n KUTGW :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THanks brah.. Thats just usually the only time I can get anything done.. SHes gotten older now shes bad.. lolz


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> More of soowoo64 was tryna capture detail int eh photoetch, resin goodies,switches in the dash, etc. but its hard as hell!
> View attachment 585038
> View attachment 585039
> View attachment 585040
> ...


love that dash on the 64. lil girl is cute bro, prolly a terror when she's up though huh?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

new d's on the lac!







13x7 72 spoke gold nipple stamped daynas


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work Mike!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

RE-arranged the house today and had a terribl eheadache so ent to bed early.. Ended up poppin right back up at round 4 in the mornin wih an even worse one so I took this.







Shit DID NOT work, I I had to choose a ride o go to the store.. lolz







I would like to take this...







But I'd have to air up tires, eithe rbolt hood on or take it on off, wake up neighbors w/ loud exhaust plus, I had to make a goodwill run anywayz.. get rid of all this old shit to make way fo rnew x-mas shit..







So I come back with this, and I feel alot better...







A lil bit of this







Hold on....







Okay and I'm good now..







First I half disassembled my daughter's damn rike go tit out the way so I could ge to the able to work..








Then first I put some new shoes on "Luxury Tax"


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay I dunno why all the colors are all fucke daround in my ghetto as videos but here ya'll go, impala street, 61 radical, and regal ls all on the bumper.. regal and impala are well over 6"+


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

More of the new shoes on the trey..







I made somevisors to go with the gold half covers but hard to get in a pic..





























Took pics of my 94 impala with its new top.. just nownoticed I never took pics sinc ethe tops was done and the car was foiled..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I finished the Lightshow.

















































I LOVE this pic right here!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Bulldoggin squad





















Didn't finish either of these by my new years deadline.. Sucks.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are looking good homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> love that dash on the 64. lil girl is cute bro, prolly a terror when she's up though huh?


Thanks Dig you're my hero! Naw she can be bad but thats my heart, hard to get mad @ her!



machio said:


> Nice work Mike!


Thanks machio means alot coming from on eof the best!



pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds are looking good homie


Speaking of th ebest, thank you sir for your kind words! You guys are th ereasons I keep tryna step up the quality!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Builds lookin good homie....keepin my eye on the 90s impala:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> RE-arranged the house today and had a terribl eheadache so ent to bed early.. Ended up poppin right back up at round 4 in the mornin wih an even worse one so I took this.
> View attachment 588851
> 
> Shit DID NOT work, I I had to choose a ride o go to the store.. lolz
> ...



Tires leakin?i redid one of mine only bout $20 total if your interested


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here Mike!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice lookin' squad of rides. 

What kind of camera you using? If it a setting with what looks like a flower switch to that for your close ups, it'll catch the detail. Not critisizin' just throwin' it out there.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok chip chip and chip some more now I see you did not post this bs on my page after say ing u wanted to hop me what a f ing joke you are pull up talking about over 6 inches lmao


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Nice work in here Mike!


THanks James



Christopher J said:


> Nice lookin' squad of rides.
> 
> What kind of camera you using? If it a setting with what looks like a flower switch to that for your close ups, it'll catch the detail. Not critisizin' just throwin' it out there.


Actually thank you thats perfect, thats liek the only setiing I HAVEN'T tried yet. I'll try it out whne I get home, didn't know wtf that flower was, all I knew was the lightining meant flash on or off. lolz THanks agaiN!



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ok chip chip and chip some more now I see you did not post this bs on my page after say ing u wanted to hop me what a f ing joke you are pull up talking about over 6 inches lmao


Ar eyou serious dude? I'll post these mofos IN COLOR on your page right now and you still won't pull up as clean hittin these inches w/o a cage. I could've made my ls regal have a ugly cage and do higher but instead I dialed my shit in so it wouldn't flip. Try doing some work instead of always talkin shit when your cars look like shit.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> More of the new shoes on the trey..
> View attachment 588861
> 
> I made somevisors to go with the gold half covers but hard to get in a pic..
> ...


another BBB hurr up lol back burner baby don't know exactly how many I got left :shh: lol ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> another BBB hurr up lol back burner baby don't know exactly how many I got left :shh: lol ...


THis one aint so bad. I can finish it tonight if I wanted. its just a curbside, no motor, undercarriage detail. Its an impala body sitting on a crown vic promo chassis, I saved it from the trash can, truned it into somethign cool..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep the faith and work at YOUR pace. Do the damn thang! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> THis one aint so bad. I can finish it tonight if I wanted. its just a curbside, no motor, undercarriage detail. Its an impala body sitting on a crown vic promo chassis, I saved it from the trash can, truned it into somethign cool..


I like it tho don't know if you remember the one I started but shit I built it as a donk loved everything about it but the rims lol If it had better rims tho it would still be a donk don't no why so many ppl don't like them but I'd donk up some'n fuck how the haters feel long as I feel good do'n what I'm do'n :rimshot:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I finished the Lightshow.
> View attachment 588871
> 
> View attachment 588872
> ...


bad ass ls!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Keep the faith and work at YOUR pace. Do the damn thang! :thumbsup:


THanks, I'm trying...



Dre1only said:


> I like it tho don't know if you remember the one I started but shit I built it as a donk loved everything about it but the rims lol If it had better rims tho it would still be a donk don't no why so many ppl don't like them but I'd donk up some'n fuck how the haters feel long as I feel good do'n what I'm do'n :rimshot:


Yeah I'm steering away from the "donk" style. My black 64 on 6's just got dropped on 20's for time being.. It was th ehighest sitting car I had, If build another of that style I'mma do one all the way up! 



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass ls!!!:thumbsup:


THanks! Mean alot coming from you!



Heres my Homie Roger's Van he started the interior in, it's gonna have a bed, stripper pole, dude's going all out!















We did some work buddy! Got my hopper fixed (had to re-grommet the front b/c it pulle dth estring through the plastic... Again! he started his interior and I re-did my 64 drops seats)







Video coming soon, my car again hits two licks and snaps string. I dunno why its always takes a licking gettign dialed in or off camera just to snap after two licks. Guess it's stage shy?!?!?
I'm already plotting redoing these seats. I thought a simple bench w/ no console would make me happy. Lies. Doesn't look cool enough to me.














Looks like I'll be doing a 3rd interior in this car. DO it til I get it just right!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:....someone found the flower setting:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:....someone found the flower setting:biggrin:


Ya know whats awesome about that quote? It was my buddy taking pics who's been taking pics of his models for years with this same camera and even HE didn't know bout th eflower setting. After I told him, the pics cleared righ tup.. Made me feel better I wan't the only one, its just ironic that I just had found that out, told him to try and wahhh lahhh.. Clear flicas!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:....someone found the flower setting:biggrin:


 lol so shit bout to start look'n better :h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yup! You right dre!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Click here and click on first video for good hoppin footage..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/349.../515369241818387/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad the setting helped ya'll out. 

That button tuck.....damn, imma need some lessons. 

That van looks to be off to a good start.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

<object width="960" height="544"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="https://www.facebook.com/v/463281657041612"></param><embed src="https://www.facebook.com/v/463281657041612" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1" width="960" height="544"></embed></object>


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Whole lota great work in here as usual...but i got a special feeling about that green bubble


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Christopher J said:


> Glad the setting helped ya'll out.
> 
> That button tuck.....damn, imma need some lessons.
> 
> That van looks to be off to a good start.


Thanks brah, yeah my dude almost done if not IS done with the guts. Not bad fo rhis first time I guess, I love th ewhole concept though.



BRAVO said:


> Whole lota great work in here as usual...but i got a special feeling about that green bubble


Thanks brah ,that green bubble is gonna be one fo the next to be completed. I'mma break bout 4 or 5 cars out here before th efirst of february. THen move to my resins/custom cars (fleetwood, cutlass,67.5 Caprice,60 wagon,60 vert) <<< All of those cars are one off, custom, can't buy, w/e...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave: wassup mayne...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah, yeah my dude almost done if not IS done with the guts. Not bad fo rhis first time I guess, I love th ewhole concept though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brah ,that green bubble is gonna be one fo the next to be completed. I'mma break bout 4 or 5 cars out here before th efirst of february. THen move to my resins/custom cars (fleetwood, cutlass,67.5 Caprice,60 wagon,60 vert) <<< All of those cars are one off, custom, can't buy, w/e...


:drama: whats up mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> :wave: wassup mayne...


SUp James! Hows life for ya brah? WHen you gonna put me ont he connect for one of those non ss 67's with th etrim and hidaways grill?


Dre1only said:


> :drama: whats up mike :thumbsup:


Sup my brotha, your cars lookin good, hows everything else doin?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me know homie... Just send me a kit and I'll take care of the rest....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Life's goin a bit better these days... Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Let me know homie... Just send me a kit and I'll take care of the rest....


Lemme know what it'll cost. WHen I build my 67.5 Caprice I wanna do that kit as well. I do cars in groups. lolz



darkside customs said:


> Life's goin a bit better these days... Lol


Thats wha tI like to hear. I have to say the same. I have my bouts with my ol lady but even through it all, our family sticks it out and God makes a way.. Even when it seems theres no way..That mixed with the gifts of understanding, unselfishness and forgiveness have really been turning things for th egood, not only in my house but in our lowrider family as a whole.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lemme know what it'll cost. WHen I build my 67.5 Caprice I wanna do that kit as well. I do cars in groups. lolz
> 
> 
> Thats wha tI like to hear. I have to say the same. I have my bouts with my ol lady but even through it all, our family sticks it out and God makes a way.. Even when it seems theres no way..That mixed with the gifts of understanding, unselfishness and forgiveness have really been turning things for th egood, not only in my house but in our lowrider family as a whole.. :thumbsup:


Just pay for me to ship it back to you... I'll hook it up homie... 

Yea, me and the other half go round and round sometimes, but it makes shit more interesting...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Just pay for me to ship it back to you... I'll hook it up homie...
> 
> Yea, me and the other half go round and round sometimes, but it makes shit more interesting...


Thanks! SHoot me your paypal!  Glad to hear that!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus Good Mike ,u got it looking good up in here Homie,one of the most positive treads on here ,keep that motivation 100 homie,no Dout .


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> PM sent


Thanks bout to look and send a response! 



machio said:


> Wus Good Mike ,u got it looking good up in here Homie,one of the most positive treads on here ,keep that motivation 100 homie,no Dout .


Thanks Machio! Hows things been your way! Long time no hear! lolz Yea man it's all in th elove of lowriding over here, I have a bunch of positive influences to help guide us along the way, nothing to complain about. I appreciate your kind words means alot to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for finishing aqua boogie AND the green impala. Only problem I'mma have for the green impala is I dunno what I'mma do for headlights. CLear or clear/green. I wanna do clear green glass as well and can't find a material to do it with.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for finishing aqua boogie AND the green impala. Only problem I'mma have for the green impala is I dunno what I'mma do for headlights. CLear or clear/green. I wanna do clear green glass as well and can't find a material to do it with.


For the windows ? Just candy the inside bro


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> For the windows ? Just candy the inside bro


Body was one of many donor kits for fleetwoods headed fo rth etrash so I on;y have a body tailights and a grill from the oroginal model. Everythign else including the chassis has been all me. lolz So of course no glass, might order some from revell and cany it though? Alont with headlight lenses depending of what they'll charge me.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ya testors should hav transparent green just light coats I don't have windows or I'd shoot them your way should ask around in want adds also candy inside headlight lenses should work like you want


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ya testors should hav transparent green just light coats I don't have windows or I'd shoot them your way should ask around in want adds also candy inside headlight lenses should work like you want


Thank you kind sir never used testors kandy in an airbrush so would liek to try that out anywayz and I';ve gotten LOTS of good parts off fb I dunno why I didn' tthink to go there first! Esp my boy Jeremy MAthis he's good at having odds an dends liek that.. Thanks again buddy!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATCHA TALK'N BUOT MIKE ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> WHATCHA TALK'N BUOT MIKE ...


just waiting on the ol lady to get hoem from work so I can post pics and stuff, but the kid is asleep so you know what tha tmeans... Work has started and will continue until either she calls saying shes ready to be picked up, or the youngin wakes up. Whichever comes first. lolz


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

My bad I thought you used spray cans either way should come out coo


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> My bad I thought you used spray cans either way should come out coo


I do on most stuff but the acceptionally cool cars liek this one, I used and am using an airbrush.. Alot cheaper on paint in th elong run and it gives better results/opens up detailed options






I got work done but not on a model. Yanked the crap front pump outt amy coupe and built a new beefier one. 1/2" ported Fatboy block, old school #9 marzoochi ported, Y block, #6 return, few other lil tricks here an dthere. We'll see wha tit actually does on 72 v first then bump up to 96v if need be. I'm only wanting bout 30" so I beleive it should do the trick. Just worred that delta migh tpressure lock, might upgrade to italian oil systems dump but no way am I gonna do an adex anytime soon. lolz

TOre the old crap apart.









Of course my baby gurl helped pops..















THen she was tired so I had to take a break..








Look int he corner of this pic, you can see she was knocked. We plumbed two other pums and did alot of other work prior to this including haul my cadillac with my truck. I was tired too. lolz







But we got r done!  Brought some models wit me today since its slow so I'mma prolly post even more pics of prgress later hopefully!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what up mike see your real busy thats whats homie :thumbsup: ur 2 loves


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> what up mike see your real busy thats whats homie :thumbsup: ur 2 loves


Thanks brah yeah I stay doing something or another, just on limited time and funds. Anything thing worth waiting for is usually sweet in the end! :thumbsup: Just got a couple of fitting I need to get from parker and the tax check to hit so I can purchase new batteries and the caddy will be ready to swang. Only shooting for 30" or so anything more and I'd have to back it down.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

sounding real good mike i wanna see that caddy swangin in a real one its lookn cherry homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> sounding real good mike i wanna see that caddy swangin in a real one its lookn cherry homie


Thanks brah, I see you doin your thang as well lil brah! the1:1's are where its at and with show season coming soon gotta be ready to ride and rep my club. Can buil dmodels ANYTIME cold warm, broke ballin, whenver.. lolz


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah, I see you doin your thang as well lil brah! the1:1's are where its at and with show season coming soon gotta be ready to ride and rep my club. Can buil dmodels ANYTIME cold warm, broke ballin, whenver.. lolz


this is church..i aint been putting in no work on the 1:1's....now that im finishing my most recent model, ive noticed that it took more time and energy than expected. Gonna sqeek out one more model build and im good, this is my winter hobby


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> this is church..i aint been putting in no work on the 1:1's....now that im finishing my most recent model, ive noticed that it took more time and energy than expected. Gonna sqeek out one more model build and im good, this is my winter hobby


Fo sure! Can't wait to see tha t68 drop, I'd kill to be rollin dat! You ever get rid of that grand prix?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Fo sure! Can't wait to see tha t68 drop, I'd kill to be rollin dat! You ever get rid of that grand prix?


Yea the 68 bout to go under the knife, i just hope it dont turn into a 3 yr build...i sold the GP. Got a bubble chevy now, bout to give it that "swift CC" look (lowrider paint w big wheels), and im sure ill stir up another lolow before summer hits


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> Yea the 68 bout to go under the knife, i just hope it dont turn into a 3 yr build...i sold the GP. Got a bubble chevy now, bout to give it that "swift CC" look (lowrider paint w big wheels), and im sure ill stir up another lolow before summer hits


SOunds good, glad the gp finally sold, that swift look is for big boys and ballers. I might do my ol lady's car up since she started driving finally but it'll be to her tastes. SHe lieks big rims, lowrider paint jobs, fiberglass/tv's so that genre will suit her very well. you lowriding the drop or still keepin it air ride on 20's?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> SOunds good, glad the gp finally sold, that swift look is for big boys and ballers. I might do my ol lady's car up since she started driving finally but it'll be to her tastes. SHe lieks big rims, lowrider paint jobs, fiberglass/tv's so that genre will suit her very well. you lowriding the drop or still keepin it air ride on 20's?


Im sure ill be in ur city w something mane...the 68rag has air ride suspension ,i have a set of 13's for it and looking for some staggered 22or24s to switch it up every other wkend


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> Im sure ill be in ur city w something mane...the 68rag has air ride suspension ,i have a set of 13's for it and looking for some staggered 22or24s to switch it up every other wkend


I feel ya,best of both worlds.. SOunds good though I'll catch you dis summer, this year and next our club is gonna be taking off even more than already. We had a dman good summer last year, killed the city streets.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

what up Mike............what the hey ya doing?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Put bout 5 or 6 other cars that got destroyed liek this one back together by the plaque that fell a couple months ago. THis is th eonly one I didn't get to.







Pu tnew rims on the trey drop, also put something in the trunk. not too detailed but its just a quick street build. Everything gold...





















Pu some rims on the 57 vert. need to finish it, I got a boot. this has mostly chrome undies.







67.5 Caprice got sanded real good almost tiem for primer. I haven't a clue how to scribe the trun lines in, I'mma need some o.g.'s advice..














My Roll Models Vs. Lugk 60 verty. Gonna throw some tricks with this one everythign hinged detailed ALLLLLLL the way out with a lil twist of style. hopefully it all comes together and looks good. Resin cruisers from hackshack, boot from me, jdm plates from dig, photoetch everything I can afford of course, charcoal grey with monochromatic patterns, we'll see from there!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Bout this time last year I had a buildoff with chris619. 48 hours and neither of us finished but I had a pretty close car. But it was halfassed and I cant leave it like that so over the past yea rI've reapinted it, got new rims/tires, and started redoing the guts. here I foiled a few things ont he frame/ differential, mounted the rims.














Needs more motor detail before final install on frame as well as a gold driveshaft and maybe some shocks.








Only ting done to the motor is its wired. Good luck at those rare vogues from jeremy mathis







It'll look aight when all done, need to do the core support/radiator deal next.







Think I'mma change the camber and maybe stance in the front. I don' really like how it looks with the body on.. plus the rear is chopped all the way down and it STILL sits that high..







Got fittings to finish hooking up my new front pump in the lac bu had th ekid all day so no such luck. Thats why I'm building models and posting pics.. Otherwise I'd be in the garage. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Spray some clear on your tires as well asyour rims and don't handle them that much and they'll last longer plus give them the armor all look :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Spray some clear on your tires as well asyour rims and don't handle them that much and they'll last longer plus give them the armor all look :yes:


I've done that with a few only one shot testors comes out decent, haven't done it in a very long time though, need to start back.. you pokin at tmy scratched whitewall on one vehicle or another?> lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I've done that with a few only one shot testors comes out decent, haven't done it in a very long time though, need to start back.. you pokin at tmy scratched whitewall on one vehicle or another?> lolz


THE VOGUE'S AND NO MORE HINTS BOUT HOP'N LETS DO THIS NO CLUB BEEF JUS, ME AND YOU HEAD UP 1 ON 1 TOON SOMETHING UP BRAH,I'M COMING AT CHA :twak: ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn homie projects lookin real good up in here man really diggin dat 68 caprice gotta make me one for my collection


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> THE VOGUE'S AND NO MORE HINTS BOUT HOP'N LETS DO THIS NO CLUB BEEF JUS, ME AND YOU HEAD UP 1 ON 1 TOON SOMETHING UP BRAH,I'M COMING AT CHA :twak: ...



Sure thing! Check this out. Carl Casper Auto SHow (one of the biggest shows in the area) is feb 22-24. I'm building my 1:1 to hop there. After that say bout the 3rd or 4th of March (whever the next weekend is), I'll finish my cutlass in order to bust out on ya deal? I'll order my Stuff I need.... NOW!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sure thing! Check this out. Carl Casper Auto SHow (one of the biggest shows in the area) is feb 22-24. I'm building my 1:1 to hop there. After that say bout the 3rd or 4th of March (whever the next weekend is), I'll finish my cutlass in order to bust out on ya deal? I'll order my Stuff I need.... NOW!


you can do all that if you want to,I just wanna hop nothin special,I got a primered 58 foiled old school style I'm bout to turn into a beast try'n to upload it now ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> you can do all that if you want to,I just wanna hop nothin special,I got a primered 58 foiled old school style I'm bout to turn into a beast try'n to upload it now ...


sounds good! I like primered/weathered hoppers if done tastefully. I got a 61 drop made to look like a street hopper. so is that ls regal. missing lenses, fillers, dirty tires This reminded me I'm calling jeff for motors NOW. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Just got off the phone. 2 motors and 2 more sets of rims on the way.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok sounds good to me homie,here it is bout 4 hrs later ? still wait'n on this b/s vid to upload when we got low clouds my b/s internet is so slow,the 58 is a chipper right now but once it come back from the shop,you already know,didn't touch it today back on the glass house set a date,I know you got projects your working on so you let me know :ninja:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> ok sounds good to me homie,here it is bout 4 hrs later ? still wait'n on this b/s vid to upload when we got low clouds my b/s internet is so slow,the 58 is a chipper right now but once it come back from the shop,you already know,didn't touch it today back on the glass house set a date,I know you got projects your working on so you let me know :ninja:


Yeah I'll get on this cutlass right after casper. If my package gets here and I'm bored at night I might start on i tanywayz. I haven't touched many models lately except for putting those ones back together than got destroyed which I'm STILL not done doin that.. lolz by the end of march I'll have an aresenal. lolz

GO tmy stuff from dig! One of the decals smeared  but i tis what it is, still cool shit!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this is it Mike


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SO MIKE U HOPPIN :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> this is it Mike


coogi I like dat 58 its bad... Loving the primered look for sure!



BigMoneyTexas said:


> SO MIKE U HOPPIN :nicoderm:


Yup I'm hopping my cutlass hopefully on the 11th or at the end of the month. I DO have like 4 other cars I'm hopping the 11th though regardless.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA MAN DATS WUSUP :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> YA MAN DATS WUSUP :thumbsup:


Thanks! 



Just got two more packs of 4 push buttons, my dancers buttons be shortin out and $hit so replacing that. Only thing is their credit card machine took a dive so it doesn't get sent out til Monday.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up Mike you know me I'm not look'n for no title just wanna hop I got Pueblo Pak say'n he might show for the hop I'm wait'n on income tax money so I can get a little stupid next hop off tho mock my words :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> whats up Mike you know me I'm not look'n for no title just wanna hop I got Pueblo Pak say'n he might show for the hop I'm wait'n on income tax money so I can get a little stupid next hop off tho mock my words :thumbsup:


Coogi. I ain't forgot. Wait til late tonight when I'm off work. In the meanwhile, still gettign this 1:1 together. Haning out th etireshop getting nuevo llantas..


















Real 13" 72's... D's..








My homie had new shoes put on his 14" 100 spoke daynas as well.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Coogi. I ain't forgot. Wait til late tonight when I'm off work. In the meanwhile, still gettign this 1:1 together. Haning out th etireshop getting nuevo llantas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bhooyyy I really like the way you do shit with your daughter while your do'n you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Bhooyyy I really like the way you do shit with your daughter while your do'n you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Dats my ace-boom brah... lolz We hangs tough..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats right,lotta proud Fathers out there keep them close in the heart regardless of all situations good or bad its a life long challenge, 4-LIFE ... remember that


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Thats right,lotta proud Fathers out there keep them close in the heart regardless of all situations good or bad its a life long challenge, 4-LIFE ... remember that


Fa sho.. Plus I'm really blessed, my daughter is cool as hell to hang out with... As long as she's clean, fed, warm and occupied she's fine.. FUnny den a mug too with her lil personality developing.. I just gotta moderate where she can be a lil better away from harmful fumes, too extreme weather, dangerous situations like cars hopping or on jack/jackstands, etc.. I was painting away at my trunk ther other day looked up and there she was.. I'm like, "yea, she gotta go.." So I started putting a playpen in the garage where we can do that stuff outside and she'll be int eh heated garage just chillin outta harms way! ;0


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Fa sho.. Plus I'm really blessed, my daughter is cool as hell to hang out with... As long as she's clean, fed, warm and occupied she's fine.. FUnny den a mug too with her lil personality developing.. I just gotta moderate where she can be a lil better away from harmful fumes, too extreme weather, dangerous situations like cars hopping or on jack/jackstands, etc.. I was painting away at my trunk ther other day looked up and there she was.. I'm like, "yea, she gotta go.." So I started putting a playpen in the garage where we can do that stuff outside and she'll be int eh heated garage just chillin outta harms way! ;0


:thumbsup::thumbsup: and on that note yall stay Blessed Brah :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of its on part5 2/11/13 HEAD'S UP ALLDAY:yessad:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

are you sure you wanna fuck with us soon homie A game ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 Hop of its on part5 2/11/13 HEAD'S UP ALLDAY:yessad:


looks like you got a problems ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Pump the crowd up.. Getcha ooo's and ahh's in, Just got word my parts were sent, should be here 2ma, saturday at the every latest. I'mma dial my dyros in the 1:1 in then I'mma dial the toys in. don't believe me just watch!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Finish ya foil son.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Pump the crowd up.. Getcha ooo's and ahh's in, Just got word my parts were sent, should be here 2ma, saturday at the every latest. I'mma dial my dyros in the 1:1 in then I'mma dial the toys in. don't believe me just watch!


 :ugh::nicoderm::ugh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Finish ya foil son.


you know how it is,on a long extended break ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP MIKEuffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP MIKEuffin:


At work as usual waiting on the mailman to show up with my hoppin hydros shit. If I'mma get anything done model wise its gonna have to be here b/c when I get off I get my daughter and head straight for the garage. igotta pull two of my pumps out and drop my newly rebuilt carb back on my motor. Plus theres a 78 coupe with beautiful interior for $400 my homie's brother tryna undercut me for and he don't even lowride or have any use for it. Fucker. Just wants it cause its cheap, will blow it up and send it to the scraper before May. I wanna switch guts with mine, fix the tranny leak it has and drive it on 13's til somebody wants to buy it for round a grand..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My late package has come in from hoppin hydros. All is good, its time to do work now!  Coming for dem freshmen.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> My late package has come in from hoppin hydros. All is good, its time to do work now!  Coming for dem freshmen.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: its gonna be a hard mutha fucc'n job for a pre-schooler :twak:,no dout :inout:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: its gonna be a hard mutha fucc'n job for a pre-schooler :twak:,no dout :inout:


Yeah good luck to you too.... lolz



I'd like to say Lowridingmike is a free agent, I love roll models, they/we will always be the best and in my heart, but it's time to grow up and keep lowriding a HOBBY that we can all enjoy PEACEFULLY, it's back to the basics for me, where it all started..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hit them switches then player,yeah like I said always at war but living in peace,even in my struggles I'll always






rise in all situation,life is a challenge every day never take one for granted :nicoderm: do some'n ... 
still wait'n on my income tax ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> hit them switches then player,yeah like I said always at war but living in peace,even in my struggles I'll always
> View attachment 608704
> rise in all situation,life is a challenge every day never take one for granted :nicoderm: do some'n ...
> still wait'n on my income tax ...



must be nice all my $$$ goes into the baby or this... worked til 2 or 3 in the morning in 20 degree weather on this... Poor models justt being neglected.. got the taxes but using them to buy my bm a car and move into a bigger apt..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh yea heres a pic..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hit some switchezzz for us that really wanna know,what it do,and it betta not be like that Blue cutlass I wouldn't had even put that car on youtube I got models that hop higher than dudes shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> must be nice all my $$$ goes into the baby or this... worked til 2 or 3 in the morning in 20 degree weather on this... Poor models justt being neglected.. got the taxes but using them to buy my bm a car and move into a bigger apt..


I'm sure you got more than that invested into the lac alone homie wut the guts look like tho ? and I feel you on get'n a bigger spot,I'm ready to get up out this bitch I'm in but I might do 6mo. to a year where I'm at but it is time for me to back to what I gotta have ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This 58 hopper has been legally THRASHED so at any point it should have never been repainted or rebuilt not even for practice purposes but I got bored and wanted to spray some thing so this is it,so plz ignore all flaws you see in it, its only gonna break off a couple of people and lay around here until some one else wants to try me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:








Are you ready Low Riding Mike ? Changed my mind about the primer so I threw a quick paint on the 5 Eight,gotta finish the bmf then off to the parking lot for the video shoot  watch out now :thumbsup:​


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> This 58 hopper has been legally THRASHED so at any point it should have never been repainted or rebuilt not even for practice purposes but I got bored and wanted to spray some thing so this is it,so plz ignore all flaws you see in it, its only gonna break off a couple of people and lay around here until some one else wants to try me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was doing this all pas tlast weekend..






Now that's over I can settle on some other things. CHanged the alternater on my hauler yesterday got tired of the toothaches so had a tooth pulled this morning, I've been swamped.. However my cutty HAS been juiced 2 weeks now just no pics... Its been on the bumper already and erthang..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I was doing this all pas tlast weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you rep'n your club homie look'n good in the pit do'n you my nig,what did you do with the el'co tho ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I see you rep'n your club homie look'n good in the pit do'n you my nig,what did you do with the el'co tho ?


Notice I'm pointing to what it does.. lolz BUmper baby!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:thats whats up ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CAN I GET A HELL YEAH ?
*HELL YEAH !!!
WE RIDE'N OR WHAT ???*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> CAN I GET A HELL YEAH ?
> *HELL YEAH !!!
> WE RIDE'N OR WHAT ???*


Yeah brah, had a tooth pulled still had to work all day now I'm back at work still and my daughter is home sick. I couldn't even take a personal day to take my daughter to the dr. b/c everybody else has calle din sick or has kids sick. I tell ya what I HATE getting shafted on the sick thing. Erbody takes days off even if its a sniffle b/c we have so much paid off time but I'm ALWAYS at work sick, broke down busted up, in the cold on the bus WHATEVER IT TAKES. We got ppl that live with their retired fully mobile and able bodied parents takin off b/c their kid is sick meanwhile mine is so congested she can barely breathe and I have nobody. But Like I siad that cutty hopper been juiced liek over 2 weeks now been the the bumper already know it works, I'll pick it up from my homies garage and get some footage.. had it over there testing it when I first built it..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> hit them switches then player,yeah like I said always at war but living in peace,even in my struggles I'll always
> View attachment 608704
> rise in all situation,life is a challenge every day never take one for granted :nicoderm: do some'n ...
> still wait'n on my income tax ...


I would've loved to have that $$$ when you posted it... I look down now and have just as much if no tmore but in all 100 dollar bills... God is good!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I would've loved to have that $$$ when you posted it... I look down now and have just as much if no tmore but in all 100 dollar bills... God is good!


 yeah I can dig it Mike all that is good at the moment but when its gone wow


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Heres a 24 hr box stock deuce I built to get my juices goin again. I didn't wire or plumb it, now I sorta wish I did, I may along with a final clear..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

THis is dedicated to my homie Dre. Got into with my b/m as usual, so I took the kid and had to go over my mom's to use her camera.. Which doesn't have video.. Fuck a duck. I hopped the dogshit out of this to get the few pics I got.. was flippin at first had to put some weight in it since it don't have suspension or interior. I actually sorta feel bad for posting it incomplete like that but it's been like this for almost 3 weeks, its past due for flicas..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok I didn't do mines neither so its on tho find you a cam homie :thumbsup: hope you and your bm get it straight :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*i will show you some video time to put the hog up now the az run is over lets hop*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Wusup with DAT cUTTY let me know dats how you feelin


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> ok I didn't do mines neither so its on tho find you a cam homie :thumbsup: hope you and your bm get it straight :yes:


Yea I think she needs to be on her own for a while, see how it is to pay bills and do what I do by herself and then maybe she'll have some respect. Takes me for granted and the disrespect I receive is uncalled for, I can do way better. 

I'mma get a camera by the end of 2 ma and maybe even some guts going for this thingn and I'll post.. Lets hop.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THanks brah, Long as it's clean and working not no buckets or cages you know I'm down anytime.. I'll fade you.



BigMoneyTexas said:


> Wusup with DAT cUTTY let me know dats how you feelin


Yup, it's rough still though, needs some foil/detail plus I didn't fix any of th epinholes b4 I painted it.. I'll take a 3 way fade, midwest always got something fresh to bust dat ass with model form or 1:1.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I DON'T HOP NO MOER:no::chuck::no::chuck::no::chuck::no: ALL I DUE IS DIS:fool2::sprint:LOL LOL MAN MUCH LOVE TO ALL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> I DON'T HOP NO MOER:no::chuck::no::chuck::no::chuck::no: ALL I DUE IS DIS:fool2::sprint:LOL LOL MAN MUCH LOVE TO ALL


Lolz sounds like I was the last 3 months.. I feelz ya, much respect for keepin it 100. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well I still hop jus aint down wit all the shit talk'n,win,lose or draw I'll keep hop'n my plastic lol :h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> well I still hop jus aint down wit all the shit talk'n,win,lose or draw I'll keep hop'n my plastic lol :h5:



I feelz ya. SD must've wore you out withthe trash talk.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

something like that,you know as adults we lead by example,live by morals and standards,ain't noth'n wrong with talk'n shit,its the childish shit that I don't wanna deal with,them SD boys is cool with me but that 619 boy,I know that shit is in him for real,I know its all in fun & game,its just that I been down to many times and ****** look at you like your weak for allow'n a ***** to talk to you like that,then you got real inter web gangsta that do that shit and hide behind the screen,no offense 619,I know that your just fucc'n around and yeah Mike I do gotta catch myself sometimes cause before you know it,its all bout :guns: play ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> something like that,you know as adults we lead by example,live by morals and standards,ain't noth'n wrong with talk'n shit,its the childish shit that I don't wanna deal with,them SD boys is cool with me but that 619 boy,I know that shit is in him for real,I know its all in fun & game,its just that I been down to many times and ****** look at you like your weak for allow'n a ***** to talk to you like that,then you got real inter web gangsta that do that shit and hide behind the screen,no offense 619,I know that your just fucc'n around and yeah Mike I do gotta catch myself sometimes cause before you know it,its all bout :guns: play ...


I don't be givin a shit. I have fun, crack jokes here and there, but I'm too well known int he lworider cmmunity to be scared or start no real beef shit. I'm all over the midwest and will DEFINATLEY be traveling alot this summer so if I say something I mean it. It means I'm coming to your door. Has happened wit a few cats on here over 1:1 shit I've drove almost 3 hrs to check a fool last summer. But it is what is I don't go looking for trouble either... But liek you said, can't get trucked out here, too well known..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thats that shit I'm talk'n about,my son caught up on some shit right know cause a mutha fucca didn't check his street creds,wrong one to fucc with you know how that shit goes ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

my Ls is out the wet you ready for a hop


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> my Ls is out the wet you ready for a hop


yessir, when I get off I should have access to video which is all I need to rep!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*are u still at work*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTElol now thats funny,but here a lil something,I need to re-string um and get it right for you,but I'ma let you see what its capable of
> <font size="7">


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME MIKE I NO U NOT:chuck:hno:LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*fuck it mike you running like bravo lmao i am about to get all yall out the way*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAME MIKE I NO U NOT:chuck:hno:LOL


Check the stats. Neve rran.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


Seen your video, you want it that bad huh? Had some rough luck getting hold of a camera but all thats come to an end. "Lil Mike from the 502" is bouts to show one again why he's not to be fucked wit in this model hop game..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*blah,blah,blah,yeah right,Mike your builds are look'n way better but I got 
*<strong><em><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="6"><span style="color:#000080;"><font size="6">



*now where you at,I got some new shit come'n and I still got some shit to fucc with before it gets here,I don't mind knocc'n on doors brah !!!**
*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Shit heres some pics while I wait for my videos to download...

did some supremes for the 67.5 Might just alclad em..







got the bottom of the boogie mostly squared away alond with re-stancing it and some motor bay detail.. cylinders wiring fuel line just random shit..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 618564
> View attachment 618565
> View attachment 618566
> :wave:



I seen this in the lugk topic it's ILL!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

fuck a duck! I guess this is gonna become a lowridingmike trademark. Got another green black and white video. I fuckin hate this camera dood. Might re string em and do one on my chicks phone..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this that ***** that owns your camera


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> this that ***** that owns your camera


BUt my buckets is on the bumper... I really need a bigger spot to hop em. Dey be runnin into shit...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

STOP SPENDING TIME SHOIN OFF DAT WEED AND BY U A FUCKIN CAMERA Y DONT U JUS GO TO DA COPS HERE I AM IM THE DUME AZZ ***** WITH DA WEED ON YOUTUB ......DONT U HAVE A KID U SAY U LOVE SO MUCH THIN ACT LIKE IT DONT EXPOSE YOU AND YO FAM


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> STOP SPENDING TIME SHOIN OFF DAT WEED AND BY U A FUCKIN CAMERA Y DONT U JUS GO TO DA COPS HERE I AM IM THE DUME AZZ ***** WITH DA WEED ON YOUTUB ......DONT U HAVE A KID U SAY U LOVE SO MUCH THIN ACT LIKE IT DONT EXPOSE YOU AND YO FAM


I'm in Ky. Nobody gives a shit bout dat. I just popped her ass on camera b/c she thought she was slick... you needa move outta tx until they're more 420 friendly.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> STOP SPENDING TIME SHOIN OFF DAT WEED AND BY U A FUCKIN CAMERA Y DONT U JUS GO TO DA COPS HERE I AM IM THE DUME AZZ ***** WITH DA WEED ON YOUTUB ......DONT U HAVE A KID U SAY U LOVE SO MUCH THIN ACT LIKE IT DONT EXPOSE YOU AND YO FAM


BUt you're right.. I do needa damn camera. THis one works perfect for everything, the video even works good until I upload onto youtube. Photobucket, facebook, the shits perfect in color. Its the same camera I been using even when my vids were perfect.. THink its the sd card, I switched em..


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Shit heres some pics while I wait for my videos to download...
> 
> did some supremes for the 67.5 Might just alclad em..
> View attachment 618602
> ...


just looked at pics of dat belly,that thing is chipped to shreds fromt taking almost 2 yrs to build.. :smh:, think I'mma do dat when I get home... TTT for more updates.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bout to put these atheletic hoppers to rest,the cleanist shit looks the meanist :twak: ain't no future in kicc bacc hoppers :nosad:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Bout to put these atheletic hoppers to rest,the cleanist shit looks the meanist :twak: ain't no future in kicc bacc hoppers :nosad:


Unfortunately my friend, it was the future, has became the present, and will prolly be a bit o fthe future... Its bout being the highest now, not looking good. I even tried to make a clean one with the 61 and it's even goofy looking to me.. might go ahead and make the cutty a clean lay and play but the rear has no u-bar clearance..


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

PUT A SERVO ON BACK


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HERE U GO


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Unfortunately my friend, it was the future, has became the present, and will prolly be a bit o fthe future... Its bout being the highest now, not looking good. I even tried to make a clean one with the 61 and it's even goofy looking to me.. might go ahead and make the cutty a clean lay and play but the rear has no u-bar clearance..


 SOLUTION TO THE REAR END PROBLEM FOR YOUR CUTLASS


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice I see ya'll got this thing figured out... I gotta see what I wanna do wit it, too many projects ahead of it really, tryna get crackin on my 60 drop next month so killing some of the other projects (the boogie, my red 70 monte the green patterned 95 impala, some others...)


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

nah cuzz it ain't like that,I was just try'n to help you out,I ain't got no problem with it keep hoppin homie maybe you'll figure out something different :dunno: I got a box a shit coming plus I'm fucc'n wit ebay :facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> nah cuzz it ain't like that,I was just try'n to help you out,I ain't got no problem with it keep hoppin homie maybe you'll figure out something different :dunno: I got a box a shit coming plus I'm fucc'n wit ebay :facepalm:


Thats actually a good thing ya'll 10 toes down 10 steps ahead, I'd still be scratching my head.. But if I servo it, it'll be a lil minute.. Just got other fish to fry is all. Too many to list, they'll all get done one day.. lolz :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I FEEL YOU MIKE,I GOT SHIT I NEED TO FINISH AND ORDER UP SOME SHIT NOT EVEN THINK'N BOUT THE SHIT THAT NEEDS TO BE DONE,BUT SINCE WE'RE ON THAT PAGE,I NEED 2 SETS OF SKIRTS FOR MY 64 & SET FOR THE 63 AND 3 BUMPER KITS WHATS CRACC'N ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I FEEL YOU MIKE,I GOT SHIT I NEED TO FINISH AND ORDER UP SOME SHIT NOT EVEN THINK'N BOUT THE SHIT THAT NEEDS TO BE DONE,BUT SINCE WE'RE ON THAT PAGE,I NEED 2 SETS OF SKIRTS FOR MY 64 & SET FOR THE 63 AND 3 BUMPER KITS WHATS CRACC'N ?


Either hit Tyler or Jeremy Mathis, even hackshack. Erbody got those skirts, I even got a set I needa paint and put on soowoo 64. Tell ya what I need, some 67 skirts! I got some extra cruisers though. 58 style with the vents, ports and hump..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

58 :dunno: don't think they'd look right cuz of the hump,I thought you finished soooooooo wooooooooooo,my blood ****** B kill'n it,but these clownzzzz out here be kill'n me :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:call they selves crip killers and steady dap'n a ***** up,anyway back on this model car shit,I know you got alotta stuff on your table and stay busy cuz that what a ***** in his prime stay do'n keep do'n you Mike,Thanks for the look out homie ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just won this on ebay


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup mike


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> just won this on ebay


Don't cut that. Let it sit for a while then resale. They hold hella value brah! I'd cut a johan boss hogg coupe but not the hearse!



BigMoneyTexas said:


> wusup mike


 Sup brah whats good?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Don't cut that. Let it sit for a while then resale. They hold hella value brah! I'd cut a johan boss hogg coupe but not the hearse!
> 
> Sup brah whats good?


yep I know lost a bid on an ambulance but I ain't finished got a 64 coupe deville and got a bid on 1 more :facepalm: think'n bout bid'n on another ambulance tho :yes: if I cut it I'm gonna make a frame tho so you know its go'n up :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

68 cuda my cousin is building.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> 68 cuda my cousin is building.
> View attachment 620770
> 
> View attachment 620771
> ...


 no ventilation homie :nono: spray painting inside might cause drowsiness or get you high as gas but other than that the baricuda looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> 68 cuda my cousin is building.
> View attachment 620770
> 
> View attachment 620771
> ...


:wow: damn sprayin inside!  lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> no ventilation homie :nono: spray painting inside might cause drowsiness or get you high as gas but other than that the baricuda looks good :thumbsup:


Windows open fan on, long as nobody was gonna be there most the day I didn't care..


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: damn sprayin inside!  lol :thumbsup:


Look at what it was doing outside. is what it is we come to get shit done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WEATHER SUCC ASS RIGHT NOW :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Shut up and build somethin already mike! Lol to much talk not enough progress!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Shut up and build somethin already mike! Lol to much talk not enough progress!


Have you not been seeing th epics and vids? I been gettin it in homie.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ya right mike lol:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> ya right mike lol:biggrin:


lolzies. you guys make me smile sometimes.. Oughta see what that clown -shoe been building. Got a few hot cars coming out..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ebay delivered I'm gonna call it " Dope Sick "


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> ebay delivered I'm gonna call it " Dope Sick "


Coogi. My truck overheated on the way to work this sucks balls. Radiator gave... I've recently completed an interior but don't even have to car w/ me to take pics (its int eh truck).. FML.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Coogi. My truck overheated on the way to work this sucks balls. Radiator gave... I've recently completed an interior but don't even have to car w/ me to take pics (its int eh truck).. FML.


Damn thats fucked up homie hope you get it right what you think bout this one


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Coogi. My truck overheated on the way to work this sucks balls. Radiator gave... I've recently completed an interior but don't even have to car w/ me to take pics (its int eh truck).. FML.


Got the radiator replaced, bout $140 after tax and antifreeze was very cheap for brand new, got her in now it runs ice cold, colder than ever. But now it's also for sale! Wanna get a 4 door big body for a daily.



Dre1only said:


> Damn thats fucked up homie hope you get it right what you think bout this one


I've been wanting another one of these for a long while now, never can get em for the right price though... Looks nice, cut it open make a statement!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Got the radiator replaced, bout $140 after tax and antifreeze was very cheap for brand new, got her in now it runs ice cold, colder than ever. But now it's also for sale! Wanna get a 4 door big body for a daily.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting another one of these for a long while now, never can get em for the right price though... Looks nice, cut it open make a statement!


 good to know you got the truck straight homie,back in the 80's the Jo-Hans cost like $2.80-$5.00 now a nig paying out the ying,yang for them bitches I only paid $26.50 for the 78 Coupe not bad back bumper needs to be chrome and a emblem ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> good to know you got the truck straight homie,back in the 80's the Jo-Hans cost like $2.80-$5.00 now a nig paying out the ying,yang for them bitches I only paid $26.50 for the 78 Coupe not bad back bumper needs to be chrome and a emblem ...


Thats too much, I'll pay 15, 20 tops for a nic eone. I been aroudn long enough to know all you gotta do is wait..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

its all about what you want,check my thread I got some cool shit homie was it worth it :dunno:,yep but I'm off that page now fam build'n a 65 imp rite now,your right I need to make a statement with a caddy so I'll chop it up soon !!!


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> its all about what you want,check my thread I got some cool shit homie was it worth it :dunno:,yep but I'm off that page now fam build'n a 65 imp rite now,your right I need to make a statement with a caddy so I'll chop it up soon !!!


I hear ya mayne.. I got few "statements" of my own dropping soon. Getting tired of waiting..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I hear you to homie I'ma get the black glass house & the 65 out the way first then concentrate on the caddies & projects :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I hear you to homie I'ma get the black glass house & the 65 out the way first then concentrate on the caddies & projects :nicoderm:


Coogi, I was up late last night building so I got just a lil progress to post but passed out b4 I could upload pics.. 70 monte is bout done, soowoo got some more work done, as well as a couple of other projects.. My display is gettingfatand looking raw all finished cars is wha tI'm shooting for, got like 20-30 ish down got liek 20-30 to go!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

mounted hood on soowoo







Also added tailights







Everybody posted up...














boogie dropped through to get some detail work.







Pulled the viper out. don't have very many pics of it.. did it a long time ago.





















Mr. and Mrs. big wheeled mopars..







my 95 caprice. Had it just like this on these same rims since I was like 12..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Started bringing the cutlass back to lowriding.. painted the tails and brought wheels back forward,, started interior too














then my 70 monte straight from japan..







Re-did the guts since last time I posted em... door panels are the only thing the same.. Thanks to dig for orlies magazine and dash detail/radio face





















Some chrome undercarriage, still needs radiator hose, 59 impala knockoff decals, and fix a few other details, and mount hood.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

put the hood back on my six deuce pontiac too. my daughter broke it off..







Was nice outside so took a last ride before taking everything out of my truck. I put her up for sale so I can get another 4 door caddy, lincoln, or caprice..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Keep push'n Mike everything is looking good homie,Cutty looks much betta :h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Keep push'n Mike everything is looking good homie,Cutty looks much betta :h5:







gettin there mayne..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dis my shit too....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^ MosDefinitely!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Motor in the monte is done plus hood is on. FInal clear/touchup and shes done.








Put a lil setup in the boogie the tops of the battery racks are clear blue plastic can't even see em. :smh: My boot looks warped its just sitting crooked. 








Put door panels together.. few screens







Undercarriage bout done finally. been one piece at a time it seems.








I got resin goodies coming for this.. alot of goodies, skirts non ss hood, all types of cool lil details.. After boogie is done duck dodgers 59 and this are next up to bat. Plus the interior in the cutlass and I'll wrap up the 94 real fast when I do the cutty's guts.








One day I'll be done, two montes down, some impalas to go!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroTolerance said:


> View attachment 627455
> 
> View attachment 627456
> 
> ...


I see you Big Mike get'n it in !!!


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> I see you Big Mike get'n it in !!!


Slowly but surely...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Slowly betta than noth'n at all,speak'n of slowly let me get back on I need to get back on these a-arms lol I got all this new shit just sit'n ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup mikeuffin:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice work i like that cutless were u get
It from? Im from louivsille too


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Slowly betta than noth'n at all,speak'n of slowly let me get back on I need to get back on these a-arms lol I got all this new shit just sit'n ...


Yeah wish I could do some more work but I'm at work.. 



BigMoneyTexas said:


> wusup mikeuffin:


Sup brah, let us see dat drop cutty!



Mr.king of donks said:


> Nice work i like that cutless were u get
> It from? Im from louivsille too


Got it from my dude tyler parsons here in the ville. Its a bucket.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus Good Mike,keep holdin it down homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> Wus Good Mike,keep holdin it down homie.


X2 mike


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 mike


Thanks Pina and Machio Ya'll are two of the bes tI appreciate eyour kind words! Stay tuned, I got some goodies coming... 13" rims, HH monter 24" primos, hh consoles, 76 glass house, more dig decals, more resin from hackshack, donk boot from jeral, still need a lil photo etch and to make my twin turbo setup.. Somebody is gonna build a donk..........


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Bhooyyy I really like the way you do shit with your daughter while your do'n you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Funny you say that.. look who was all in the mix yesterday while putting in work..





















My daughter is a born rider. certified g. lolz


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> Funny you say that.. look who was all in the mix yesterday while putting in work..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too have to give you mad props for having you Lil one in all you do bro most dudes ain't like that much respect !


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hell yea that's what's up! Keep building these memories she can look back on homie!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> I too have to give you mad props for having you Lil one in all you do bro most dudes ain't like that much respect !


 THanks partna I don't know why guys don't hang with they kids. they only bad if you let em be.. She's jus tmischeivious with her mothers attitude. Keep her outta shit and break that attitude with an ass whippin when she needs it and she's all good to go.. She's my friend even when nobody else wants to be.. lolz



T-Maq82 said:


> Hell yea that's what's up! Keep building these memories she can look back on homie!


 That's what we tryna do mayne, she won't be useless when she's older, she'll remember all her daddy taught her..


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Parts are coming in.... Donk build kicks off soon as car gets here.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Started a 76 caprice as a donk project..









Chopped the top, added boot and mocked up.







Chopped the glass sown nice







This is why I wanna finish and retire from modeling for a while.. got 70+ cars and when they're done.. no more..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Closet and tote full of boxes that all have eithe rparts, miltiple projecs/cars or fresh builds in em. nothing empty here.. Still have like a total of 5 more to complete the bucket list and I'm done..


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...366416790t-lowridingmike-s-wip-s-sany1021.jpg WHAT BOOT IS DAT OFF OF


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Funny you say that.. look who was all in the mix yesterday while putting in work..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rollindeep408 said:


> I too have to give you mad props for having you Lil one in all you do bro most dudes ain't like that much respect !





T-Maq82 said:


> Hell yea that's what's up! Keep building these memories she can look back on homie!





Lowridingmike said:


> THanks partna I don't know why guys don't hang with they kids. they only bad if you let em be.. She's jus tmischeivious with her mothers attitude. Keep her outta shit and break that attitude with an ass whippin when she needs it and she's all good to go.. She's my friend even when nobody else wants to be.. lolz
> 
> That's what we tryna do mayne, she won't be useless when she's older, she'll remember all her daddy taught her..





ZeroTolerance said:


> Parts are coming in.... Donk build kicks off soon as car gets here.





Lowridingmike said:


> Started a 76 caprice as a donk project..
> 
> 
> View attachment 635255
> ...





Lowridingmike said:


> Closet and tote full of boxes that all have eithe rparts, miltiple projecs/cars or fresh builds in em. nothing empty here.. Still have like a total of 5 more to complete the bucket list and I'm done..
> 
> View attachment 635265
> 
> ...


keep do'n you homie and you'll be blessed as long as you keep lil mama by your side thanks for showing that positive side of a real type of Role Model to yours homie :h5: we love the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...366416790t-lowridingmike-s-wip-s-sany1021.jpg WHAT BOOT IS DAT OFF OF


original 71 drop promo boot casted by my homie Jeral.



Dre1only said:


> keep do'n you homie and you'll be blessed as long as you keep lil mama by your side thanks for showing that positive side of a real type of Role Model to yours homie :h5: we love the kids :thumbsup:


Thanks, yea you do right an dright will follow you.. that much is certain. Watch what happens next!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Started a 76 caprice as a donk project..
> 
> View attachment 635255
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

customcoupe68 said:


> nice


Thanks.... heres some dig decals I been using. still waiting on my new ones and you can see a lot of the ink got smeared in shipping, they were put int eh envelope still wet.. can't wait for the new ones!







Lil more foil on the boogie














Custom bent exhaust for the boogie as well.














Trunk open on the 67.5 caprice awaiting pescos and adels!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

while I was choppin trunks open thought I'd get my donk drop too. plus collected a bunch of resin for the build, twin turbos, remote, flip screens components, visor screens, all types of detail goodies! 







don't mind the boot it's sittin crooked den a mug..




























Kit come wit a bit of chrome but I got mor egoodies for it, got other goodies not pictured (headers, intake, dunno if I'mm dual 4brl it or make it fuelie), con't kit on recline for the haters, a-pillar gauges, you name it..)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

A lot of ppl have contributed to that donk build. I got resin that I'v epopped, resin from hackshack, from Jeremy mathis, from tyler parsons, quite a few custom parts from homies, paint from my homie Chevy Woods, rims from jeff @ hoppin hydros, boot from jeral, been tryna plan a tactical attack on this build and it's been coming along great so far, thanks erbody!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats good mike! Looks like you have everything to get that donk under way bro! Got a color picked out? look forward to seeing the build progress


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Mike I see ur back at it homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

T-Maq82 said:


> Whats good mike! Looks like you have everything to get that donk under way bro! Got a color picked out? look forward to seeing the build progress


Sup, been thinking of "bondi beach" by outrageous paints, or seafoam with gold pearl. IT'LL BE HOT EITHER COLOR...



Dre1only said:


> Whats up Mike I see ur back at it homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ya I never really leave, just stop taking pics.. lolz when times get busy I don't do enough to take pics of so let it collect then actually show visual progress.. Like on aqua boogie 64, you'd had to be paying attention to detail know that car ahs had 3 paint jobs, 3 interiors, 2 sets of rims, and 3 trunk setups since this time last year before getting to this point. BY looking at the pics you'd think its been stuck on the same stage for over a year.. lolz GOtta have something to show.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sup, been thinking of "bondi beach" by outrageous paints, or seafoam with gold pearl. IT'LL BE HOT EITHER COLOR...
> 
> Ya I never really leave, just stop taking pics.. lolz when times get busy I don't do enough to take pics of so let it collect then actually show visual progress.. Like on aqua boogie 64, you'd had to be paying attention to detail know that car ahs had 3 paint jobs, 3 interiors, 2 sets of rims, and 3 trunk setups since this time last year before getting to this point. BY looking at the pics you'd think its been stuck on the same stage for over a year.. lolz GOtta have something to show.. lolz


 I noticed 2 of them homie,thinking back to when aqua boogie started was a real riot bunch of laughs in that thread lol :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: and your still on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I noticed 2 of them homie,thinking back to when aqua boogie started was a real riot bunch of laughs in that thread lol :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: and your still on it :thumbsup:


shit was funny. wonder what eve rhappened to my opponent Chris619... My ride was gonna shit on his anyway.. lolzies. Things almost done, detailing right now..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Mike!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dame mike i have one comein out BONDI BLUE LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

machio said:


> Sup Mike!


Sup my brotha Machio!!!! pleasure to have you grace my topic with your presence sir!



BigMoneyTexas said:


> dame mike i have one comein out BONDI BLUE LOL


Shit might flip the script, go tmy homie puttin some color down ya'll will see..

But til new pics arrive I'll leave ya'll with this track.. Went to the booty club and this special lil somethign gave me a dance to this song awhile ago.. Been one of my relax and blowin tracks since then. ya'll might not dig it but its my shit when on cloud 9 on beat..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> shit was funny. wonder what eve rhappened to my opponent Chris619... My ride was gonna shit on his anyway.. lolzies. Things almost done, detailing right now..


shit I wonder if he ever really started on one you should bump that thread when you finish that dude was always at work or to tired lol that shit was funny tho comedy central :bowrofl:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

He started it; he was workin' two gigs for a while and faded back into his BMX bike builds. He's good people; I don't say that about too many folks. :thumbsup:




Lowridingmike said:


> THanks partna I don't know why guys don't hang with they kids. they only bad if you let em be.. She's jus tmischeivious with her mothers attitude. Keep her outta shit and break that attitude with an ass whippin when she needs it and she's all good to go.. She's my friend even when nobody else wants to be.. lolz
> 
> That's what we tryna do mayne, she won't be useless when she's older, she'll remember all her daddy taught her..


Spoken like a true father; you get MUCH respect from me.  If more fathers were like you, things wouldn't be so bad in the world today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> He started it; he was workin' two gigs for a while and faded back into his BMX bike builds. He's good people; I don't say that about too many folks. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Tonio that's so true that man takes a lot of pics with his daughter I don't think she to far away from him when he's on the streets :h5: about Chris good luck to him hope he's ok :thumbsup: I still say bump the thread :rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> shit I wonder if he ever really started on one you should bump that thread when you finish that dude was always at work or to tired lol that shit was funny tho comedy central :bowrofl:


 It's aight a lot of cats had mouf and wouldn't even step up, he did at least start a car.. He's who made me wanna hinge my first doors.. (this was my first hinge job ever)



Tonioseven said:


> He started it; he was workin' two gigs for a while and faded back into his BMX bike builds. He's good people; I don't say that about too many folks. :thumbsup: That's good at least he's going forward positively, wish him luck in life hope he gets back to the bench soon! I know that 2 job thing will kill you dead in the water, all the $$$ in the world no time to spend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks brah, means a lot. A lot fo the so called homies stopped coming round when I had my daughter, with this weekend being derby erbody abandons their kids to go out cruise and party fo rthe weekend. Me and her was chillin tough sleepin and eating the whole time.. lolz



Dre1only said:


> Yeah Tonio that's so true that man takes a lot of pics with his daughter I don't think she to far away from him when he's on the streets :h5: about Chris good luck to him hope he's ok :thumbsup: I still say bump the thread :rofl:


 I may bump the thread.. Haven't even took any pics the car is done. Also got quite a bit of other progress as well... heres all Igot a pic of. Sprayed the donk but gotta respray it. looks good in the pic but in real life the pearls all ran and sperated, looks like some contamitation shit fisheyed, haven't had anything this bad happen in a long time.. I wasn't spraying it though and its car paint/clear. think it was that "bulldog" shit dude sprayed on there before.. he's gonna fix it though. got the guts painted, flocke,d TV's undercarriage, motor painte djust started plubing the twin turbos, figuring out if I want 1 intercooler or 2 separate small ones..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats a mean color...what color is that?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

customcoupe68 said:


> thats a mean color...what color is that?


Custom mix brah, got a lot of cool shit in it though pearls and stuff. I'll hav emore/better pics when I ge thome, been holding out.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CHANGE YOUR NAME TO THE HOLD BACK KID :rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah, means a lot. A lot fo the so called homies stopped coming round when I had my daughter, with this weekend being derby erbody abandons their kids to go out cruise and party fo rthe weekend. Me and her was chillin tough sleepin and eating the whole time.. lolz


*That right there is what gets all of my respect!! Don't get no better than that!!! *:thumbsup: *Cats be tryna be cool 'till responsibilities show up then they break camp like Shawshank.* :facepalm:*Been through the same thing. Now my older boy has a full ride to Florida A&M as an engineering major because instead of partying and bullshittin', we put in the time to make sure he had the environment needed to be successful. You're on the right track brah!! I just look in anger at times when I see cats neglectin' their kids for bullshit circumstances. *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> *That right there is what gets all of my respect!! Don't get no better than that!!! *:thumbsup: *Cats be tryna be cool 'till responsibilities show up then they break camp like Shawshank.* :facepalm:*Been through the same thing. Now my older boy has a full ride to Florida A&M as an engineering major because instead of partying and bullshittin', we put in the time to make sure he had the environment needed to be successful. You're on the right track brah!! I just look in anger at times when I see cats neglectin' their kids for bullshit circumstances. *


Word. Appreciate the kind word and encouragement... Means a lot from somebody who's been there and knows whats up. Good news from a wise man who's been there already is like $$$ in the bank. Congrats to you boy I'd be hella proud! I pray he makes it through college and into the careerworld w/ no setbacks. College IS the hardest part. You got a grown man's lust for pussy-money-weed but a child's understanding of the world. Gets rough! lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I forgot bout tis topic til today.. lolz, whoops. Yeha I'm the holdback kid cause I ain't posted shit.. lmao


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao: NAH CUZ YOU SAID THAT !!!
YOU HOLD BACK UNTIL YOU GOT ENOUGH TO POST :facepalm:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao: NAH CUZ YOU SAID THAT !!!
> YOU HOLD BACK UNTIL YOU GOT ENOUGH TO POST :facepalm:


It's true. And it's not til theres enough to post, its til I stop being lazy and pick up a camera. I used to be until I could find somebody's camera, now I got two and too lazy to use em when I get home from work anymore....



customcoupe68 said:


> lol :drama:


 New page TTT for some action. Topic is almost as dead as Skim's "hell bent" topic.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> It's true. And it's not til theres enough to post, its til I stop being lazy and pick up a camera. I used to be until I could find somebody's camera, now I got two and too lazy to use em when I get home from work anymore....
> 
> New page TTT for some action. Topic is almost as dead as Skim's "hell bent" topic.. lolz


shit Mike I start f/n with um then wtf shit happens its like I lose interest :dunno: but I'm still here ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I just be working at the office, on these 1:1's then on days like today where I can prolly get a babysitter after work it's raining and I have club members whos cars ARE inside tha tneed work. Mines goes to the shop after I get off fo rmor emotor work I already hauled my parts car out, I'm tryan keep from noddin at work now b/c I really need to be just sleeping. I'm very interested in building some more and taking pics just not enough hours in the day.. Sad part is I DO have quite a bit more shit just it'll be like 2 in th emorning when I pu tin work when erbody's sleep. BY time I get done actually building fuck a pic I'm ready fo rbed.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

just got out... again.. fml now I have no models except my donk. EPo I can't go home to my own house in my name and in my name only not even for fresh drawls.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*WTF happened?!* :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF my ***** baby mama drama? ? All I can say is tighten up homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

baby mama drama. but my landlord DID evict her ass outta there... I really ain't supposed to go back til court but at least maybe I can get away with getting some clothes w/ her not there.. I can leave the rest locked in there til court. I DID get my donk repainted.. its FRESH. color is nice, pics comign soon of course..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad you're alright. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Drive By :wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

oh I'm shot! lol GOt progress on the donk but that's bout it.. Need to finish foiling and do th etrunk. Igav eup on twin turbo sinc eI lost my intercooler.. Been meesin with my real caddy a lot lately getting it ready for this show this weekend.. If I can sneek a good charge on my batts I'll hop it..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah homie back in the days a ***** use to be at the street lights,vacant apt and turning the meter upside down or by pass it with hangers :loco: :run: shit ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I been in the streets tough lately just bangin...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hittin switches fo da bitches! Lol dats wuz up wuz good mike


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I been in the streets tough lately just bangin...


I se,e you get'n some hang time homie do you Big Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Hittin switches fo da bitches! Lol dats wuz up wuz good mike


 naw hittin switches for my club... that was at an afterparty we threw for a carshow down here. ppl were hoppin drinkin nosing up all day/night it was a beautiful thing I got more pics and vids of some of the action ppl riding wheelies gas hoppin it was cray..



Dre1only said:


> I se,e you get'n some hang time homie do you Big Mike :thumbsup:


 Tryign homie my club got my back on the 1:1 it wouldn't be on the road if it weren't for them we been hustling turning out some cars for the summer can't wait til next year we'll have like 5-6 plaqued cars in our chapter with plenty more to come all built by just us.. TTT for pics of model cars. the donk buildoff on face book is over June1 I'll post pics round then.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> I been in the streets tough lately just bangin...


me to Ive been holding it down in san Diego with my 90 lac single pump reg no piston or square , street car 50 inches whats your lac doing homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> me to Ive been holding it down in san Diego with my 90 lac single pump reg no piston or square , street car 50 inches whats your lac doing homie


 30" no weight, #9 marzoochi, 1/2" plumbing to Y block 3/8 out the y block, half stack of 4 ton, no piston on 65% charged batteries its still doing 30 all day. With more spring extended upper a-arms and fresh batteries it would be close to 40".


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

just some of the donk I just finished, I'll get back to lowrider asap just got into my apt and recovered all my models still intact. God is good..


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Glory be thy name!! Thats good news mike. Btw that donk come out hella clean boss. good work love the color


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

me and my homie David's cars both under construction in the sun..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for new stuff I guess, been real busy with my kid and the 1:1 nowadays... bout to start my 51 chevy drop, and finish up the 67.5 caprice soon next I suppose.. Getting short on project cars since I been finishing em..










































D's spinning and my lil girls grinning... somewhat anyway lolz lifes been good though... she love 3 wheelin..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats cool shit mike what a great father its almost time for her to hit the switch lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lonnie said:


> Thats cool shit mike what a great father its almost time for her to hit the switch lol


 Too lat ehomie she already all over mayne. I got pics of her hittin it way younger.. lolz Everytime she sits int eh carseat I gotta snatch th epanel away because she'll grab the cord while I'm waling around the other side to get in and by tim eI get around she done snatched the switches up.. And o fcourse I'm ready to ride so the plug IS NOT PULLED. Gotta come up with a better solution, like mounting em.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for new stuff I guess, been real busy with my kid and the 1:1 nowadays... bout to start my 51 chevy drop, and finish up the 67.5 caprice soon next I suppose.. Getting short on project cars since I been finishing em..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right it was her Birthday Hapy Belated Birthday lil Ms.Kelly


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> That's right it was her Birthday Hapy Belated Birthday lil Ms.Kelly


 Awww man you remembered!?!?!? That really touché dmy heart man my homie remembered my daughter's b-day.. Thanks man... Yeah Fathersday was her 2nd b-day we had a blast man... She's hella fun, and so smart fun to talk to.. We going to a carshow today, I'll see if I can get some pics!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I remembered we had something in common what triggered it tho was the date of the pics, my daughter turned 31, we hung out til her dude came through and took her out, like you said fathers day and a birthday, I respect you Mic cause not only are you involved in your daughters life but I know you got her right were you want her :thumbsup::thumbsup: stay focused fam ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I remembered we had something in common what triggered it tho was the date of the pics, my daughter turned 31, we hung out til her dude came through and took her out, like you said fathers day and a birthday, I respect you Mic cause not only are you involved in your daughters life but I know you got her right were you want her :thumbsup::thumbsup: stay focused fam ...


 THanks brotha, yeah I remember you saying it was somebody b-day in ur fam as well but couldn't for th elife of me remember who.. Aww hangin wit pops is awesome isn't it, man mine is a beast she's witty as hell always something fresh.. Too much fun to be around man.. yeah she's right here wit me wher eI want her... One day she'll wanna scoot..  lolz Hopefully not though, my goals to be just as much fun as she is for me now, to her when she's older so she'll wanna choose to chill wit pops too.. doubt I'll be mor efun than her bf though.. :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> THanks brotha, yeah I remember you saying it was somebody b-day in ur fam as well but couldn't for th elife of me remember who.. Aww hangin wit pops is awesome isn't it, man mine is a beast she's witty as hell always something fresh.. Too much fun to be around man.. yeah she's right here wit me wher eI want her... One day she'll wanna scoot..  lolz Hopefully not though, my goals to be just as much fun as she is for me now, to her when she's older so she'll wanna choose to chill wit pops too.. doubt I'll be mor efun than her bf though.. :facepalm:


Just don't try to crowd her when she reaches that age, you'll always be her best friend even tho there will be others she'll always come home to be with you the other best friend will never replace you the one with the most wisdom will win, cause she gonna be like your the one my daddy told me to watch out for, real parents don't sugar coat shit long as you let her know she'll know who her real friends are, and to stay away from them transparent fake ass ..............


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Lowridingmike's 51 chevy.. Will be done really soon.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Me and my dude roger hoppin having some fun..


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Lowridingmike's 75 donk drop w/ 76 clip on 24" primo's


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Video of last nights hopping.. I kept snappin lines in 2 licks and shit..


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

TIngos killin it with my 60 wagon's interior. I haven't poste dany pics of it..


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

A lil practice on my street hopper's roof its the old gold radical cutlass. my homie is using it in a street hopoff so I'm sponsoring the paint foil guts TONIOSEVEN got the rims and I gots the juice. I'm not posting on fb sort of a surprise for the competition... I'll say this won't nobody be serving it with a g-body even on 7.2 volts. keep in mind I didn't have an airbrush or real tape. I made tape and did this with cans in bout 20 min.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

doors open and hinged on my 60 drop. its going copper/burnt orange. gonna start back on it asap.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Tingos finished my wagon its on its way back....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nobody ever looks in here anymore... lolz Oh well I'll keep putting up progress as I go..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know what you mean :yessad:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol.... cant never go wrong with a tingo Interior. .. Let's see where you go from there mike


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Tingos finished my wagon its on its way back....


Hop or Show car ???


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I know what you mean :yessad:


 Word.



Compton1964 said:


> Lol.... cant never go wrong with a tingo Interior. .. Let's see where you go from there mike


 Naw TIngos the Kang round here for a reason! lolz I'mma get a moonroof cut in it asap when it gets back and then the body/chassis get shaped up to fit all good, and THEN it goes to either Brandon Vance or Chris Theobe for a raw patterned paint job. I wanted somebody local from the Midwest who's work I would be proud of so my first choice was my brotha from the same hood and that's Brandon, but he's got his hands full so I hit up Chris. He's also busy so I guess its whoever's available first I'm willing to wait and pay for quality work...  THe 60 drop gets back today and prolly gets painted 2ma or wed. I'll paint it and do the cutty's interior between today and 2ma so by th eweekend the cutty will be complete and the 60 will be ready to be assembled unless I wait on more detail parts which I very well may... 



Dre1only said:


> Hop or Show car ???


 Static baby! I couldn't tell you how many ppl told me to put servos on it.. I want it static looking like something out of an old lrb mag.. might have to even get some P.E. rims for it to complete the look..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I still look in here. I just don't have a computer so I can only check it at work. Good stuff up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*NNL Model Contest in Louisville, KY 9/15/13 

Ok all, here's more info on this contest. It will be held at Mike Linnig's Restaurant (very famous in Louisville, just google it) and is FREE. Yes, FREE! There will be a Top 10 award for the top 10 vote getters and a Best In Show as well as a Best Junior award as well. This is being held in conjunction with a 1:1 car show benefiting the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF). Registration will be from 12-2, with awards at 4pm sharp. (The registration times are subject to a slight change.) 

Come out for great fun in bench racing with other great builders, great cars, great music and great fried fish (what Mike Linnig's is famous for)! Louisville is close to many major metro areas like St Louis (4 hrs), Chicago (~5hrs), Indy (~2hrs), Nashville (~2hrs), etc. We already have commits from Ohio, NC, SC, TN and AR! This is going to be a fun show, so be sure to spread the word to anyone that may be interested and to any other board you may visit regularly!*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> *NNL Model Contest in Louisville, KY 9/15/13
> 
> Ok all, here's more info on this contest. It will be held at Mike Linnig's Restaurant (very famous in Louisville, just google it) and is FREE. Yes, FREE! There will be a Top 10 award for the top 10 vote getters and a Best In Show as well as a Best Junior award as well. This is being held in conjunction with a 1:1 car show benefiting the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF). Registration will be from 12-2, with awards at 4pm sharp. (The registration times are subject to a slight change.)
> 
> Come out for great fun in bench racing with other great builders, great cars, great music and great fried fish (what Mike Linnig's is famous for)! Louisville is close to many major metro areas like St Louis (4 hrs), Chicago (~5hrs), Indy (~2hrs), Nashville (~2hrs), etc. We already have commits from Ohio, NC, SC, TN and AR! This is going to be a fun show, so be sure to spread the word to anyone that may be interested and to any other board you may visit regularly!*


 THanks Tonio a lot of ppl are planning to attend this event, like everybody that I've told..  Heres some updates... The 60 wagon... Got it trimmed donw fitting nicely just waiting on an awesome painter to wet it up for me...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

feeble attempt of a cutlass street hopper. didn't spend much time on it just wanted it in one piece and out the way. _ Sorta wish we would've had more time now at least its on the bumper. This is Roger Li's ubar 2 motor hopper buildoff entry_


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Also finally finished revamping this 51.. Come along way... Still not perfect though. Core support is on backwards. :facepalm:lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Video of the cutty, first time trying it out... THe second hop I had the string dialed in a lil better so you can see it dumped that round at least but then it had TOO much power an dkept flipping.  bumper checker!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Cutti looking good Mike,first one I've seen with switches...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good up in here mike!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Tingos finished my wagon its on its way back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

machio said:


> Cutti looking good Mike,first one I've seen with switches...


 Thanks I really appreciate it Machio ur a beast, I've seen like 1 or 2 other ones on switches, plus this the second time for this one coming out juiced, at first it was a radical hopper..



pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin good up in here mike!


THanks means a lot coming from one of the best!



TINGOS said:


> ZeroTolerance said:
> 
> 
> > Tingos finished my wagon its on its way back....
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My house burned down no mor emodels the end!  http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn.....:angel:sorry 4 your loss


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Video of the cutty, first time trying it out... THe second hop I had the string dialed in a lil better so you can see it dumped that round at least but then it had TOO much power an dkept flipping.  bumper checker!


lol mike where u been lol you still hopping ??? i hope everything haves been good with u and your fam bro bro like the chipper to


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> My house burned down no mor emodels the end!  http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


Damn homie, that really sucks. Im sure you'll get back up from this. As long as the family's ok all material things are replaceable. Keep your head up, homie.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn mike sorry to hear that. Glad yall ok tho


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> My house burned down no mor emodels the end!  http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


 quit play'n Mike good thang is your all good on the outside of the fire :angel: protection !!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn.....:angel:sorry 4 your loss


Thank it'll be agiht all material can be replaced..



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol mike where u been lol you still hopping ??? i hope everything haves been good with u and your fam bro bro like the chipper to


 Naw ain't been hoppign models much just building my 1:1's getting my baby together for x-mas recovering from this fire.. Still got some tricks up my sleeve though wit the models.



bugs-one said:


> Damn homie, that really sucks. Im sure you'll get back up from this. As long as the family's ok all material things are replaceable. Keep your head up, homie.


 Thanks ur right we weren't home so nobody got hurt just erthang got trashed.. 



LUXMAN said:


> Damn mike sorry to hear that. Glad yall ok tho


 Hell yea long as I'm breathin we gon ride... 



70monte805 said:


> im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


 DAFUQ?



Dre1only said:


> quit play'n Mike good thang is your all good on the outside of the fire :angel: protection !!!


 Like I always say, God is good. COuld be a lot worse but I bounce right back on the bishes like Magic. Abbra Cadabra I'm up like Viagra..


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I like that, "Abra Cadabra, I'm up like Viagra". It even rhymes.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn I ain't posted sheeeeiitttt in a minute now, Igot some new builds I gotta put on here!


----------

